# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  My Thread.

## Twist

I will make my own thread so we don't clog up others.

Stats as of 12-16-2010
23
5-9
173
Sub 9% bf
TRT
Other than a dbol only cycle I have no cycles worth mentioning. I can talk more about this in about me if I get to it.

About me:
When I have time I will get to this.

Pics in following posts.

----------


## Twist

04-26-2009
This is pre-trt and I was training for about three years but just spinning my wheels. I feel I got pretty far with the testosterone of a girl... I really started focusing on my own diet after this point. The room isn't mine btw...

----------


## Twist

06-20-2009
I have been focusing on diet for about two months and I have made a little improvement but not much. I wish I had stats for you guys at this point but I don't have much. I still have no testosterone in my system at this point.

----------


## Twist

07-08-2009
I am on trt at this point and as you can see I am gaining weight. I did not change my diet at all. I decided to keep bulking. I upped my calories accordingly to my weight gain. They were so high already that it really was just overkill. I think I was taking in something like 400g of protein per day... Sorry I only have one pic. I never took many pictures because I was always so disappointed because of all the work I put in and I am still small even though i try harder than 99% of the guys out there.

----------


## Twist

08-08-2009
I was really gaining weight and it was awesome. I was bulked but kinda overweight. All I did was eat sleep and train. I mean I literally had no job and was living (well) off of savings. I would eat my food then go right back to sleep. I was blending food and just doing the craziest things to gain weight. It worked for my standards. After losing my abs I decided to cut.

----------


## Twist

08-27-2009
I took this picture for my girlfriend but its all I got for the time period. This is like 19 days after the beginning of my cut. I did cardio 2x per day and ate at a surplus. All cardio is HIIT on the stairmaster. None of the workouts were on an empty stomach. I ate a bag of veggies with every meal.

----------


## Twist

10-05-2009
I am 165lbs at this point and a low body fat. This point is where I got stuck. My biceps improved but I really couldn't break through this wall for the longest time. It took a dbol only cycle to do it.

----------


## Twist

12-16-2010
This is what I look like now at 173. I have not gained much weight but I kept almost all of my gains from the dbol only cycle. I have been off cycle for over a month. My legs are very small. It's not that I don't work them because I do, they just won't grow much. I focus on my legs as they are my lagging bodypart. I never skip leg day (although I want to every time). I'll get some pics of those up when I can get my girl to take them. Maybe after leg day so I don't feel as bad as they look...

----------


## Twist

> Gotta hijack First's thread to talk to Twist, because he doesn't have his own thread! Yea yea, I know I can PM but maybe others are interested too!
> 
> Twist - how are things going since being back in the gym? Are you making gains?


Was I out of the gym?... I don't remember. I am just training clients and I work at two gyms now because they wanted me to take other trainers' clients. So now I work at two gyms (same company). I am busy as hell and idk what I am gonna do when school starts in January(25). 

My training is ****ed! I have hit a wall at 173 and I cannot get past it. I have tried everything! I am doing the weirdest splits and workouts in order to gain some mass and it's just not happening. I was going to do a cycle but marcus and others shot it down so I have been forced back to the drawing board. Last time I got stuck was at 165, I took a cycle of dbol at about 40mgs per day for two weeks, then 20 mgs per week for one more week and then 20mgs sporadically for another week, totaling 4 weeks. I gained up to 175, then after I lost like 2-3 pounds to where I am now at 172-173. Thing is, I am sick as **** right now so I am not working out. I am only doing 1-2 sets per day of light weight and 100 reps just to stimulate the muscle and not burn too many calories. I am eating so much god damn food I can't handle it. I am barely hanging onto my weight where it is and I am sure it will drop if I miss my calories one day. I know this game too, I can feel it. If I lose two pounds, 3 more will follow until I am back to where I was at my set point of 165. I am seriously debating on running another dbol only cycle to see if I can survive this month without losing everything I worked for. It will be tough.

----------


## Twist

Couldn't even finish off 6 eggs and two cups of oatmeal this morning... I'm 1 pound less than my lowest in the last couple weeks at 172. I was maybe able to eat 3 eggs and 1 bowl of oatmeal.

----------


## gbrice75

Glad you started a thread bro! Sounds like you can use some uplifting as much as I can alot of the time! 

I mentioned being 'back in the gym' because I remember you saying a few times 'wait until I start working out again' - maybe you were sick, although it sounds like you still are? What's wrong, specifically?

Anyway, you look great bro, you might not be able to get past 173 (YET), but you are lean as fvck and that's more then a majority of people on this board can say. Like you said in the past ... you'll be just fine on the beach.

----------


## scotty51312

Twist, I'd happilly trade my ability to bulk for your ability to stay lean. I've been lucky when it comes to adding mass, just unlucky when it comes to cutting fat.

----------


## bigcwithane

I've been waiting on you to start this. Sounds like times are a little rough right now. You're thinking a million things at once. I always do this. Just put that aside get better bro, stay lean and once you're better you will grow.

----------


## Twist

> Glad you started a thread bro! Sounds like you can use some uplifting as much as I can alot of the time! 
> 
> I mentioned being 'back in the gym' because I remember you saying a few times 'wait until I start working out again' - maybe you were sick, although it sounds like you still are? What's wrong, specifically?
> 
> Anyway, you look great bro, you might not be able to get past 173 (YET), but you are lean as fvck and that's more then a majority of people on this board can say. Like you said in the past ... you'll be just fine on the beach.


Yeah I wasnt working out too much like 3 months ago. I was like 162 for the longest time. I started working out 4 times per week and trying to bring up my legs and I got to 166 (highest ever) then I took a dbol only cycle to make it to 175-177 and then when I stopped I maintained where I am now. But I feel
Myself slipping now that I got sick. It's the worst time to get sick cuz my body is not comfortable with this weight yet. 

Oh yeah I take hgh sometimes but only like 2-3G per week at 5ius at night. Not noticing anything from it.

----------


## Twist

> Twist, I'd happilly trade my ability to bulk for your ability to stay lean. I've been lucky when it comes to adding mass, just unlucky when it comes to cutting fat.





> I've been waiting on you to start this. Sounds like times are a little rough right now. You're thinking a million things at once. I always do this. Just put that aside get better bro, stay lean and once you're better you will grow.


Yeah things are kinda tough but I am not stressing about it. I am lean and I have a banging hot gf who doesnt care about my weight. As long as I stay lean I'm good. I don't look like much with a shirt on, but I can take anyones girl at the beach!

----------


## bigcwithane

Hahaha I feel ya twist yeah. Im trying to get lean biting wanna be big. The only thing is I will burn threw all the lbm once I get to basic training and ill be back to the beggining again.

----------


## Matt Rock

> I don't look like much with a shirt on, *but I can take anyones girl at the beach*!


And which beach is that?? Let's not get carried away here dude... =)

Anyway... My advice. 5x5's, heavy compound movements 3x per week. Get back to basics man. It sounds like in your passion for mass you may be overtraining. Less is more for guys that aren't genetically predisposed to carry a lot of weight on them. You were talking about performing 100 reps to stimulate muscle fibers while preserving calorie expenditure.

By performing 100 reps you are only stimulating Type 1/slow twitch fibers and working aerobically. The pump feels great but you really wont stimulate anything tangible in regards to growth. Type II's are where it's at for mass, but working both efficiently reaps rewards as well.

Go heavy with good form and go home! Eating for mass can be tough, but your body will crave it.

I honestly think you look good where you are at anyway. Play to your genetic strengths IMO.

----------


## gbrice75

> And which beach is that?? Let's not get carried away here dude... =)
> 
> Anyway... My advice. 5x5's, heavy compound movements 3x per week. Get back to basics man. It sounds like in your passion for mass you may be overtraining. Less is more for guys that aren't genetically predisposed to carry a lot of weight on them. You were talking about performing 100 reps to stimulate muscle fibers while preserving calorie expenditure.
> 
> By performing 100 reps you are only stimulating Type 1/slow twitch fibers and working aerobically. The pump feels great but you really wont stimulate anything tangible in regards to growth. Type II's are where it's at for mass, but working both efficiently reaps rewards as well.
> 
> Go heavy with good form and go home! Eating for mass can be tough, but your body will crave it.
> 
> I honestly think you look good where you are at anyway. Play to your genetic strengths IMO.


Whether people agree with all of the above or not (I tend to agree with most of it), it's refreshing to see a new member with friendly constructive advice - and knowledgeable to boot. Welcome to the board brotha!

----------


## Twist

Matt I know all of what you posted. I am very familiar with how the body works. I only
Did 100reps two days. I am not trying to put on mass right now I am trying to preserve what I have to get over this cold I have. If I go heavy now I'll burn too many cals and leave my body short on cals and lose mass. I always go heavy but I know my body well an if I do that now I'm screwed. Once my cold is done then I will resume working out on a mass cycle. Right now I'm just drinking tons of water with sugar emptie into it to try and stay away from catabolism. If I can make it through the next 4 days I'm good

----------


## First6

Okay so you all know my thread by now. You all know I am taking my advise from Twist.
Now that I see his pics I wonder why on earth I am listening to him??? What a fat hog! He clearly doesn't know jack, and certainly does not practice what he preaches!
LOL (I obviously kid)

Twist. I understand you feel down because you are not meeting your goals. Totally get it. That being said. You look amazing right now (at the risk of sounding gay)!! 
I hope you feel better soon and you are able to hold onto the weight. After you feel better Why not try a "blast cycle" on the trt to push you through your wall. 500/week for 8-12 weeks would def do it for ya.

P.S. Awesome to see that what you tell me to do is in fact what you do to yourself. To many guys (unlike you) will just throw out recomendations without really knowing what the results will be.

----------


## Times Roman

yeah, it looks like you got the lean thing down pat. when I was a young bull, lean was real easy and bulk was hard.

now that I'm an old bull, bulk is easy and lean is difficult.

I can probably pop up to 250 in a couple of months without getting much of a gut. cept my back and knees would complain. if i didn't have those limits, I'd be like Haz.... blah blah blah yeah man,,, shooting for 260+ 

shit. to be young again and to know what I know now. whoa!

speaking of old. anyone see lou ferrigno in that commercial the other day? he has nothing left and looks like a regular bloke. I was a little shocked.

----------


## First6

> yeah, it looks like you got the lean thing down pat. when I was a young bull, lean was real easy and bulk was hard.
> 
> now that I'm an old bull, bulk is easy and lean is difficult.
> 
> I can probably pop up to 250 in a couple of months without getting much of a gut. cept my back and knees would complain. if i didn't have those limits, I'd be like Haz.... blah blah blah yeah man,,, shooting for 260+ 
> 
> shit. to be young again and to know what I know now. whoa!
> 
> speaking of old. anyone see lou ferrigno in that commercial the other day? he has nothing left and looks like a regular bloke. I was a little shocked.


Yeah I have seen pics of him lately. Hard to recognize him. Getting old sucks.
On a similar note. I was on a courtesy shuttle from a car dealer the other day and after I got picked up we had to pick up one other customer and it was a guy who I would put easily in his mid 70's but he looked like he was maybe 225 and was solid as a brick house. He looked like he started liftting at 18 and never stopped. Didn't know the guy but I had a tremendous amount of respect for him.... Got to thinking about that later and thought I hope I am like that some day.

----------


## gbrice75

> Yeah I have seen pics of him lately. Hard to recognize him. Getting old sucks.
> On a similar note. I was on a courtesy shuttle from a car dealer the other day and after I got picked up we had to pick up one other customer and it was a guy who I would put easily in his mid 70's but he looked like he was maybe 225 and was solid as a brick house. He looked like he started liftting at 18 and never stopped. Didn't know the guy but I had a tremendous amount of respect for him.... Got to thinking about that later and thought I hope I am like that some day.


You should have chatted him up! Missed opportunity for knowledge!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Yeah I wasnt working out too much like 3 months ago. I was like 162 for the longest time. I started working out 4 times per week and trying to bring up my legs and I got to 166 (highest ever) then I took a dbol only cycle to make it to 175-177 and then when I stopped I maintained where I am now. But I feel
> Myself slipping now that I got sick. It's the worst time to get sick cuz my body is not comfortable with this weight yet. 
> 
> Oh yeah I take hgh sometimes but only like 2-3G per week at *5ius at night*. Not noticing anything from it.



If you don't mind me asking, why are you taking your GH at night?

----------


## First6

> You should have chatted him up! Missed opportunity for knowledge!


I know !!! I guess you guys don't know it about me..... I am VERY "shy". It is very difficult for me to talk to people. Stupid. I hate that I am like that.

----------


## bigslick7878

How in the hell are you on TRT at 23 years old?

----------


## Twist

> Okay so you all know my thread by now. You all know I am taking my advise from Twist.
> Now that I see his pics I wonder why on earth I am listening to him??? What a fat hog! He clearly doesn't know jack, and certainly does not practice what he preaches!
> LOL (I obviously kid)
> 
> Twist. I understand you feel down because you are not meeting your goals. Totally get it. That being said. You look amazing right now (at the risk of sounding gay)!! 
> I hope you feel better soon and you are able to hold onto the weight. After you feel better Why not try a "blast cycle" on the trt to push you through your wall. 500/week for 8-12 weeks would def do it for ya.
> 
> P.S. Awesome to see that what you tell me to do is in fact what you do to yourself. To many guys (unlike you) will just throw out recomendations without really knowing what the results will be.


I can't blast testosterone because the estrogen raises so high that it outweighs any benefits I get from higher testosterone. I got gyno surgery from low dose trt! Its pretty bad.

I only know so much because I try so much. I put into practice almost everything I learn to see how my body reacts. I fight for every pound so I have to put a lot of science into my training. Winging it doesn't work for me. 





> yeah, it looks like you got the lean thing down pat. when I was a young bull, lean was real easy and bulk was hard.
> 
> now that I'm an old bull, bulk is easy and lean is difficult.
> 
> I can probably pop up to 250 in a couple of months without getting much of a gut. cept my back and knees would complain. if i didn't have those limits, I'd be like Haz.... blah blah blah yeah man,,, shooting for 260+ 
> 
> shit. to be young again and to know what I know now. whoa!
> 
> speaking of old. anyone see lou ferrigno in that commercial the other day? he has nothing left and looks like a regular bloke. I was a little shocked.


My knees are feeling the pain of all the leg work I am putting in lately. I have been focusing on my legs and I have been doing so many leg presses squats and lunges I'm dying. 





> If you don't mind me asking, why are you taking your GH at night?


That's when all the growing is done. I occasionally take it in the day but I find night is probably the best for the way I am using it.




> How in the hell are you on TRT at 23 years old?


 Idk. When you find out let me know. I am supposed to get my brain scanned for a tumor but I didn't do it yet. It's not as uncommon as you think

----------


## scotty51312

Twist did you start at 5iu's a night or did you pyramid up? Do you have a natural growth hormone deficiency? I'm no GH expert but I do know that your body natrally releases a burst of GH within an hour or two of falling asleep, so those with natural deficiency are encouraged to pin before bed. I've read that others inject Post workout along with insulin for a more anabolic state post workout. Lots of different info on GH. In no way am i saying your way is wrong, just getting a better understanding for the future when i do my own GH cycle

----------


## Twist

I have no known deficiency in gh. I pin at night because that is when we do most of our growing. I would pin during the day if I was to pin many times per week, or two days in a row. The reason for this would be to use my natural pulse at night and utilize exogenous gh during the day. Pinning during the day probably also keeps your pituitary functioning properly. I am only pinning a few times per week so I don't feel the need to pin during the day. I also think the benefits of pinning at night will outweigh the costs. I will switch soon to pinning during the day only to see which one I like better. I did not pyramid up, I get sides everytime I pin. Can't really build up when you only pin 3x per week

----------


## scotty51312

cool. thanks for the info.

----------


## First6

> I can't blast testosterone because the estrogen raises so high that it outweighs any benefits I get from higher testosterone. I got gyno surgery from low dose trt! Its pretty bad.


Would this apply to anyone who is TRT or is it just the way YOU are. I would think the later but just checkin.

You were born test deficient right? Wasn't something you did to yourself (like me).

----------


## Twist

> Would this apply to anyone who is TRT or is it just the way YOU are. I would think the later but just checkin.
> 
> You were born test deficient right? Wasn't something you did to yourself (like me).


The estrogen issue applies to me specifically. I am sure others have the same issue, but not the majority that's for sure. Idk exactly what caused it but it has been this way for a while. There are many different things that could be the root cause; from the types of water bottles I drank out of when I was a kid (known now to cause hormone problems) to birth to supplements. Who knows.

----------


## tbody66

I don't have anything to add, other than I respect you and am glad you are on the boards and am here for you for anything you think I could help you out with.

----------


## First6

> I don't have anything to add, other than I respect you and am glad you are on the boards and am here for you for anything you think I could help you out with.


Absolutely! I'm here to Bro.

----------


## Twist

I'm thinking of starting another low dose dbol cycle. I posted in the aas section but I'm still undecided about it. Some guys say yes, some say no. Idk.

----------


## cue_artist

I would say no for a dbol only cycle. You would only do more harm to yourself and surpress your testosterone levels even more. Twist did you take HGH blood tests before pinning?

----------


## First6

Unfortionately I am still learning about cycles as well. I won't be to much help here. 
You should get some solid advise in the q n a section though.

----------


## charcold

For what its worth. Killing a ,dead, HPA axis isnt much compared to the gains of the cycle IMO. 

i think you look good, and I respect your advice

----------


## Twist

I am on trt so no worries about suppression... I asked in the q&a and I think I am good to go because they say time off plus pct = time on and I am more than over that period... Both this cycle (potential cycle) and last potential cycle doesn't even add up to one moderate oral cycle anyway. There are guys in there doing 50-100mgs per day of dbol who don't look half what I do. I'm talking low dose and it will probably only last for 3 weeks, 4 at max. I will also try to get bloodwork done during cycle (before says I'm good to go).

----------


## First6

would love to hear the details about this cycle. Pm if you prefer.
(guess I could try to find your thread in Q&A to)

----------


## Twist

My cycle is just dbol only alongside trt for 4 or less weeks.

----------


## First6

> My cycle is just dbol only alongside trt for 4 or less weeks.


Oh okay. I will have to look up what dbol is. LOL Show what I know about cycles. HaHa

----------


## Twist

After being sick for a while I'm back. Now to start my dbol only cycle. Dose will be 20mgs per day for 4 weeks. Low I know, but I'm in no rush. I got diet on my side. Pics will come soon

----------


## mg0922

twist,
bro from what you had to work with when u had no test , my opinion is u looked good bro!! You work hard and care about your diet alot, thats all you can do. Nobody is perfect, and your prob never going to be perfectly happy at whatever weight you get too! Your a sharpe ass guy and I believe you ll get where you want to go. JUst stay positive!!!

mg

----------


## Twist

> twist,
> bro from what you had to work with when u had no test , my opinion is u looked good bro!! You work hard and care about your diet alot, thats all you can do. Nobody is perfect, and your prob never going to be perfectly happy at whatever weight you get too! Your a sharpe ass guy and I believe you ll get where you want to go. JUst stay positive!!!
> 
> mg


 Thanks brother

----------


## gbrice75

> twist,
> bro from what you had to work with when u had no test , my opinion is u looked good bro!! You work hard and care about your diet alot, thats all you can do. Nobody is perfect, and your prob never going to be perfectly happy at whatever weight you get too! Your a sharpe ass guy and I believe you ll get where you want to go. JUst stay positive!!!
> 
> mg


x2 ^^

----------


## tbody66

I do know what would help you, aren't you still planning on having GB and I out to train together sometime soon??? We'll push you into some new growth!

----------


## Twist

> I do know what would help you, aren't you still planning on having GB and I out to train together sometime soon??? We'll push you into some new growth!


Yeah come on out to California! I got a nice 600sq foot apartment we can all mash into ahahah.

----------


## First6

Keep this going Twist. Very interested to see progress pics with the dbol .

----------


## Twist

> Keep this going Twist. Very interested to see progress pics with the dbol.


I hope to be 185 by the end of this cycle. That would be so sick. I doubt I will though because I can't expect 10 pounds of real muscle off of 20mgs of dbol for 4-6 weeks. I will stop at 190 and cut to 185 as that is my goal.

----------


## First6

Sweet goal!
My long term goal is similar. (At least for now. Once I meet it I will of course make a new one.)
I want 180 and 10-12%bf
I have slightly father to go than you though. lol

----------


## Twist

It's a marathon not a sprint. Most guys would look much better (and they would stay that way) if they realized this.

----------


## bigcwithane

Are you still sick? Hows everything going now twist?

----------


## Twist

I'm no longer sick and I am back at it. I lost a couple pounds but I am gaining it back.

----------


## Twist

Not on any gear and didn't do my dbol cycle like I wanted to. Decided to wait. I believe it is pointless if I cannot maintain what I have when I am off cycle. I gained all the weight back from when I got sick and am sitting at 174-177.

Updating because I am going to try a new technique for my hardgainer body. I am going to super-compensate my muscle glycogen stores by taking in 3g of carbs per lb of bw per day. This will be my minimum carbohydrate intake. I will take in carbs in the form of sugars, starches and fibrous carbs. Most of the carbs will be sugar and starch and I won't even count fibrous carbs. 150g carbs during workout in the form of sugar, 300g carbs pwo in multiple forms, followed by as much rice as I can eat along with 60g protein sourced from chicken. Diet will be about 3-4k cals of about 75% high gi carbs. To most this will seem like a recipe for disaster but for me I think I have room for error...

----------


## tbody66

> Yeah come on out to California! I got a nice 600sq foot apartment we can all mash into ahahah.


close doesn't bother me. GB???




> Not on any gear and didn't do my dbol cycle like I wanted to. Decided to wait. I believe it is pointless if I cannot maintain what I have when I am off cycle. I gained all the weight back from when I got sick and am sitting at 174-177.
> 
> Updating because I am going to try a new technique for my hardgainer body. I am going to super-compensate my muscle glycogen stores by taking in 3g of carbs per lb of bw per day. This will be my minimum carbohydrate intake. I will take in carbs in the form of sugars, starches and fibrous carbs. Most of the carbs will be sugar and starch and I won't even count fibrous carbs. 150g carbs during workout in the form of sugar, 300g carbs pwo in multiple forms, followed by as much rice as I can eat along with 60g protein sourced from chicken. Diet will be about 3-4k cals of about 75% high gi carbs. To most this will seem like a recipe for disaster but for me I think I have room for error...


looking forward to seeing this make some positive change for you.

----------


## Twist

Still working out the details of how I am going to take in all of the necessary carbs per day but I will hopefully get it worked out this week. I am guessing most will be sugar in things like Gatorade and rice will be the other big source. Any ideas welcome

----------


## gbrice75

Any thoughts to waxy maize or vitargo?

----------


## Twist

> Any thoughts to waxy maize or vitargo?


I am taking about 100g waxy pwo already. It might increase. Right now just counting sugars and drinks my carbs are somewhere in the 300g area. 200more if I drink two protein shakes per day.... 

I am aiming for two of my meals each day to have 2 cups rice each. It's really hard for me to eat a lot at one sitting but I'm working on it.

Doctor appointment tomorrow to check on my insides lol. Kidney, liver, bloodwork, urine, and some bacterial infection tests. Trying to figure out why I can't eat. 

Weight is at 176 tonight. BF is low as it always is.

----------


## tbody66

Powdered donuts!

----------


## Twist

> Powdered donuts!


Too healthy....

----------


## RaginCajun

good luck with this transformation! subscribed!

----------


## tbody66

> Too healthy....


PM me your address and I'll mail you an entire CASE of them!

----------


## Twist

New pics. No improvement yet. Weight is still the same at 175ish. I am only able to workout 4 days per week max and that's friday, saturday, sunday and maybe 1 time during the week. That is definitely the factor holding me back. 

Since starting the anti-keto diet I have been getting massive pumps. I am staying fuller for longer. I must be drinking a gallon of gatorade per day. My sugar intake is over the top... Anyway here are pics. I am going to workout this weekend and hopefully see some weight gain next week.

Pics in next post

----------


## Twist



----------


## baseline_9

What ur BF at in these shots?

10% ?

----------


## stevey_6t9

lookin joooooouuucy!

----------


## Twist

> What ur BF at in these shots?
> 
> 10% ?


8 last time I measured, but probably 9 in these shots. Don't think I am at 10 yet but very well could be. At 7% I have veins all over my abs and I'm about a week out from that if I cut. So I am guessing 9. I could probably find someone to caliper me today.

----------


## SlimmerMe

WowSA! Twist!!! Lookin good.......

----------


## Twist

UPDATE: Just found out I have stomach ulcers. This sucks, but it might mean that once I fix this problem I will be able to eat more and hold it down. It also might fix other problems I have but who knows. Let's see where this takes me. I would love to be able to eat tons of food. If I could take in more food I will grow! Marcus300 I'm coming for you!

----------


## First6

Sucks!
You will def be able to eat more though. 
Hope you feel better.

----------


## charcold

hmmm. Do you know why you have them?

----------


## Twist

> hmmm. Do you know why you have them?


h pylori. I have a whole bunch of internal issues. That's the only reason I know about diet and food interactions, because I have to break everything into a science or else I don't grow at all...

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Not to derail your thread, but I have a 4 yr old son with h pylori and a ton of stomach issues. Western medicine hasn't completely accepted it, but many believe that h pylori are the cause of stomach ulcers the majority of the time. The good thing is that it's totally treatable and reversible as the stomach will heal itself over time.

The other problem, at least in my son's case, is that through extensive blood and stool testing we have found that his digestive system has almost no healthy bacteria at all and is loaded with h pylori, estridia (sp?) and other dangerous harmful bacteria. Again, totally reversible through proper diet, pro-biotics, and natural supplements. If you haven't gotten tested for all the different kinds of bacteria and yeast in your digestive system then you should. Make sure your doctor is not a typical conservative western medicine type as most want to prescribe medicine for a short term fix rather than get to the root of the problem to find a life-long cure. 

It's kind of funny, my son is built just like you - very symmetrical with good shaped muscles and little to no BF. He's seriously probably around 5% - full washboard abs with veins running throughout, veins in back and all throughout ribs, and a ripped striated chest. Maybe it's the h pylori LOL. Watch out if we ever get him healthy!!

----------


## Twist

> Not to derail your thread, but I have a 4 yr old son with h pylori and a ton of stomach issues. Western medicine hasn't completely accepted it, but many believe that h pylori are the cause of stomach ulcers the majority of the time. The good thing is that it's totally treatable and reversible as the stomach will heal itself over time.
> 
> The other problem, at least in my son's case, is that through extensive blood and stool testing we have found that his digestive system has almost no healthy bacteria at all and is loaded with h pylori, estridia (sp?) and other dangerous harmful bacteria. Again, totally reversible through proper diet, pro-biotics, and natural supplements. If you haven't gotten tested for all the different kinds of bacteria and yeast in your digestive system then you should. Make sure your doctor is not a typical conservative western medicine type as most want to prescribe medicine for a short term fix rather than get to the root of the problem to find a life-long cure. 
> 
> It's kind of funny, my son is built just like you - very symmetrical with good shaped muscles and little to no BF. He's seriously probably around 5% - full washboard abs with veins running throughout, veins in back and all throughout ribs, and a ripped striated chest. Maybe it's the h pylori LOL. Watch out if we ever get him healthy!!


 Thank you so much for this comment. What exactly should I ask for the doctor to do? I have a doctor appointment in 5 hours... I think they will give me tons of antibiotics. Should I ask for probiotics too? what else?

What exactly where your sons symptoms? Can he eat? Does he get bloated? Does he get a red flushed face? Does he feel full after 3 bites? Gag reflex?

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

I don't have the exact test names or results with me right now but my son was tested for virtually every kind of digestive bacteria and yeast possible through blood and stool tests. I think we had to do 3 different stool samples and he had to have blood drawn 4 different times (an adult I'm sure would be less). I can give you the exact names of everything this evening if you want, including the actual names of the good and bad bacteria he was tested for as well as the yeasts.

What we have learned is that h pylori can only thrive in a certain environment, which is the same kind of environment that nearly every other kind of harmful bacteria thrives in as well. This leaves no room for healthy bacteria necessary for proper digestion and without the healthy bacterial certain types of dangerous yeast can grow as well. This is a recipe for malabsorption. 

The only way to kill h pylori and the other bacteria is extremely strong antibiotics that kill all bacteria - healthy and unhealthy. We are in the process of running them for 4 weeks along with a very strict diet and megadoses of probiotics. The probiotics are very necessary during and after the antibiotics because if you kill all the harmful bacteria in your digestive system, that's great but what keeps them from coming back, as you're obviously prone to them. The probiotics maintain healthy bacteria which in turn helps fight off the unhealthy bacteria. I'm not talking about that garbage probiotic crap at Wal-Mart either. Ours is from a company called Klaire Labs and they must have doctor authorization to ship it to us. It comes overnight with dry ice as according to them probiotics are a biologically active substance and keeping them at room temp will kill them. They are not cheap either.

Please don't take everything I'm saying as gospel - we're just a little bit ahead of you in this process and learning as we go. Good luck man.

----------


## Twist

> I don't have the exact test names or results with me right now but my son was tested for virtually every kind of digestive bacteria and yeast possible through blood and stool tests. I think we had to do 3 different stool samples and he had to have blood drawn 4 different times (an adult I'm sure would be less). I can give you the exact names of everything this evening if you want, including the actual names of the good and bad bacteria he was tested for as well as the yeasts.
> * Please! I would love to hear the names of these. I will get the blood orders. I will update this thread once I get back from the doctor today. I am just seeing a GP about this so he probably knows little about the process. More info the better*
> 
> What we have learned is that h pylori can only thrive in a certain environment, which is the same kind of environment that nearly every other kind of harmful bacteria thrives in as well. This leaves no room for healthy bacteria necessary for proper digestion and without the healthy bacterial certain types of dangerous yeast can grow as well. This is a recipe for malabsorption. * I have been saying on this forum for so long that I have a strong belief that I don't absorb the nutrients in my food*
> 
> The only way to kill h pylori and the other bacteria is extremely strong antibiotics that kill all bacteria - healthy and unhealthy. We are in the process of running them for 4 weeks along with a very strict diet and megadoses of probiotics. The probiotics are very necessary during and after the antibiotics because if you kill all the harmful bacteria in your digestive system, that's great but what keeps them from coming back, as you're obviously prone to them. The probiotics maintain healthy bacteria which in turn helps fight off the unhealthy bacteria. I'm not talking about that garbage probiotic crap at Wal-Mart either. Ours is from a company called Klaire Labs and they must have doctor authorization to ship it to us. It comes overnight with dry ice as according to them probiotics are a biologically active substance and keeping them at room temp will kill them. They are not cheap either.
> 
> Please don't take everything I'm saying as gospel - we're just a little bit ahead of you in this process and learning as we go. Good luck man.


What is the diet that your son has to run? I understand that this bacteria feeds on carbohydrates (?). Does that mean he takes a carb reduced approach? I eat sooo many carbs haha.

The more info you can provide me the better off I will be. I have found doctors to be incompetent. Once again, Thank you so much for your help

----------


## charcold

H pylori is the number one cause of stomach ulcers, with chronic NSAID use behind it. Thats pretty well facts.

Typically treated with 3 drugs

----------


## POPS

> 


Looking good bro!!!

Keep it up!!!

----------


## Damienm05

Triceps look real well developed. Looking good in general man.

----------


## RaginCajun

looking good twist. i hope you can figure out how to get your body better. i had an old roommate that use to get stomach ulcers all the time. and then the doctors discovered h pylori. he changed his diet around and it helped for a while, but he never worked out or anything. build like a street sign. keep us informed on your blood tests. hope everything goes well and that you can figure out a way to overcome this!

----------


## Twist

> looking good twist. i hope you can figure out how to get your body better. i had an old roommate that use to get stomach ulcers all the time. and then the doctors discovered h pylori. he changed his diet around and it helped for a while, but he never worked out or anything. build like a street sign. keep us informed on your blood tests. hope everything goes well and that you can figure out a way to overcome this!


 Thank you for the kind words man. 

So I am now running prevpac antibiotics and I will have to order some probiotics to start running them asap. I have to tell you guys that since I started the antibiotics yesterday I feel much better than usual. I woke up today in the morning hungry. I am NEVER hungry in the morning. I drank a protein shake, and now I am eating a steak. I am unsure about what to do about the carbohydrates. I don't know if they feed the bacteria or what. I will end up eating them though. 

Through help from Sgt. Hartman and my doctor I have learned that possibly gluten and casein and other certain proteins can be agitating my stomach which may cause this nasty bacteria. I just received 4 cases of protein (casein) in the mail so I will be pissed if I can't eat it. Thinking of going paleolithic for a while to see what happens. For now I need my carbs and I need to find out where to get some good probiotics.

----------


## RaginCajun

good to hear you are getting to the root of this problem, and that you are getting your hunger back. the gluten could be hurting your stomach. did the doc mention celiac disease? gluten to celiac disease is like milk to someone who is lactose intolerant. i think that some greek yogurt and multivitamins with probiotics could help, only if your stomach is able to tolerate dairy products. hope it gets solved soon! and don't be a stranger on my thread, i can always use someone as knowledgeable as you helping out, and not to mention someone to yell at me when i slip up! good luck my man!

----------


## Twist

> good to hear you are getting to the root of this problem, and that you are getting your hunger back. the gluten could be hurting your stomach. did the doc mention celiac disease? gluten to celiac disease is like milk to someone who is lactose intolerant. i think that some greek yogurt and multivitamins with probiotics could help, only if your stomach is able to tolerate dairy products. hope it gets solved soon! and don't be a stranger on my thread, i can always use someone as knowledgeable as you helping out, and not to mention someone to yell at me when i slip up! good luck my man!


 I have already been tested for celiacs, negative. Link me to your thread or pm me any questions you have bro. I'd be glad to help

----------


## RaginCajun

i saw this infomercial on some probiotics called culturelle, or something like that. you may want to look into it. here is a link to my thread so you can start getting on me! http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ercentage-down.

----------


## First6

> 08-27-2009
> I took this picture for my girlfriend but its all I got for the time period. This is like 19 days after the beginning of my cut. I did cardio 2x per day and ate at a surplus. All cardio is HIIT on the stairmaster. None of the workouts were on an empty stomach. I ate a bag of veggies with every meal.
> Attachment 112955


Still thinking about this... Yeah even after our pm's about it. lol
do you know about how many g's of carbs you were taking in. You said a bag of veggies with every meal but the type of veggies could vary the carb outcome greatly. Still... this had to be a way low carb intake right!?

Not sure how it happened but i found myself putting together a very low carb diet for myself the other day. Like it so far.

----------


## Twist

> Still thinking about this... Yeah even after our pm's about it. lol
> do you know about how many g's of carbs you were taking in. You said a bag of veggies with every meal but the type of veggies could vary the carb outcome greatly. Still... this had to be a way low carb intake right!?
> 
> Not sure how it happened but i found myself putting together a very low carb diet for myself the other day. Like it so far.


I would never recommend low carb for long periods of time because your body adapts and then when you add the carbs back in... well it usually isn't good. It's like a factory that had to downsize during the recession and has gotten used to running on very low resources; when the resources are available again it still runs with less resources (employees/carbs) and then stores the benefit (income/fat). This is not entirely accurate but its easy to understand. 

Anyway I ate a bag of veggies at every meal. Just a bag of frozen broccoli, can buy it at any safeway. Idk the carb intake exactly but just see for yourself. 6-8 meals with tons and tons of veggies. I had fat intake as high though but I wouldn't recommend that to anyone. 

UPDATE: I have been on antibiotics for about 4 days now I think. My stomach feels much better and I am eating a lot of food. I am getting cravings (something that never happens) for odd things. Yesterday I went out and ate a box of fruit rollups, a bowl of corn pops cereal, an ice cream sandwich, an ice cream cone, and flaming hot cheetos. These are all things I don't even like. IDK what the deal is but I LIKE IT! I think the stomach acid is easing and the ulcers are getting smaller or disappearing. I haven't worked out in a week but I went today and I can tell you I still look the same. I lost nothing the last week without working out. This is unheard of for me. I must finally be absorbing my nutrients I take in. I am also supplementing with tons of probiotics. This may be pointless because the antibiotics will kill it but whatever its cheap so no big deal. Aced a finance exam today so I went to the gym and did arms. Holy shit how I missed the gym. Legs tomorrow or the next day. 

On a less positive note, I think that once I stop the antibiotics my ulcers will come back. Not sure about this but I have taken these exact antibiotics before for 10 days (this time its for 14 plus prevacid) and I still had the stomach problems after. I'm just preparing for the worst. I can say though, if I can make my stomach feel like it has the last couple days I will be getting bigger in no time. 


Man it feels good to have a free second! Now back to schoolwork. 175lbs and counting...

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to hear you are getting better. Were you taking any probiotics after finishing the antibiotics the other time? looks like you will have to lay off the spicy foods for a while. congrats on acing your exam! and it sounds as if you had a case of the munchies!!!!

----------


## Twist

No I have never taken probiotics before. I used to take antibiotics for sinus infections and such because I also need to get my tonsils removed and I get sick all the time because of that. I conclude though that anything left in my stomach after the antibiotics is antibiotic resistant. We will see with blood tests.

----------


## GoNoles99

What ended up happening here? Interested to see where things went and if you started the d-bol cycle you were thinking of doing.

----------


## Twist

> What ended up happening here? Interested to see where things went and if you started the d-bol cycle you were thinking of doing.


 Started the dbol cycle then stopped because I got the worst acne. I am still covered in it and it didn't go away. Not huge boils, more like little red dots. Sucks. Gained 10lbs and kept it but then got really sick and lost 5. Now I'm at 170.

As for my stomach, I got better for about two weeks. After that I crashed again. Vomiting, diarrhea, no appetite, can only eat small meals etc. Actually something new occurred: really bad gas. I mean I smelled like toxic waste. Huge bloating too. Idk why. I go on thursday for an endoscopy but I doubt it will find anything as idk if the problem is with my upper intestinal area. Whatever it is, I'm still stuck with it. 

Thanks for showing interest bro. I'll try to update it more.

----------


## RaginCajun

damn twist, that sucks that you can/t get your stomach issues in check. i know you have been tested time and time again, but damn! maybe try to stop eating grains and dairy for a while and see what it does. i know that you are celiac or lactose but i am just saying try it and see. something is definitely going on in your intestine or digestive enzymes, that is messing you all up. does it hurt when you eat fats? proteins? carbs? or just happens occasionally when you eat?

----------


## Twist

I stopped eating all milk products (including shakes), and I rarely eat any grains. The oddest thing is that it takes me a long time to eat. I mean like an hour or so. My body doesn't have the feeling of hunger; I get headaches and stomach cramps instead. But I get "hungry" so often that I am constantly cooking. Then when I try to eat I can't eat a big meal. I wish I could just plug an IV in lol. 

Things that feel fine to eat:
fruit
steak and bananas actually make my stomach feel good...
eggs
rice (especially white)
ham
fish
vegetables

Things that upset my stomach in some way:
Chicken
broccoli
amino acid supplements
protein shakes
almost all restaurant food

There's not really one thing I can point to and say, "this upsets my stomach." Any ideas let me know.

----------


## GoNoles99

> Thanks for showing interest bro. I'll try to update it more.


Yea I hadn't seen this thread before and it had quite the cliff-hanger ending, figured there had been some recent events of note

----------


## Twist

endoscopy is next thursday, not today. I'll update then.

----------


## First6

Twist. Did this issue develop slowly or did it suddenly hit you out of the blue?




> I stopped eating all milk products (including shakes), and I rarely eat any grains. The oddest thing is that it takes me a long time to eat. I mean like an hour or so. My body doesn't have the feeling of hunger; I get headaches and stomach cramps instead. But I get "hungry" so often that I am constantly cooking. Then when I try to eat I can't eat a big meal. I wish I could just plug an IV in lol. 
> 
> Things that feel fine to eat:
> fruit
> steak and bananas actually make my stomach feel good...
> eggs
> rice (especially white)
> ham
> fish
> ...

----------


## Twist

Hey bro where you been?

Been going on for many many years.

----------


## First6

Hmm. How come I never knew that about you???
I will help you look into this.
Strange question... but important. Did you vomit a lot when you were young? Do you get acid reflux along with your stomach upset? That strange "taste" in your throat at all?

Been working in the literal mountains for the last 6 weeks. No phone and no internet. Also spent some time in and out of the hospital from a snake bite LOL. Things are never boring my friend! The job was cool...spent more time with bears than people though. Glad to be back in civilization.

----------


## Twist

> Hmm. How come I never knew that about you???
> I will help you look into this.
> Strange question... but important. Did you vomit a lot when you were young? Do you get acid reflux along with your stomach upset? That strange "taste" in your throat at all?
> 
> Been working in the literal mountains for the last 6 weeks. No phone and no internet. Also spent some time in and out of the hospital from a snake bite LOL. Things are never boring my friend! The job was cool...spent more time with bears than people though. Glad to be back in civilization.


 That's sick to hear you did that stuff bro. Sounds interesting for sure.


When I was young I wouldn't eat. I would eat cheetos or twizzlers or something else. I would say that if I drank or something it was easy for me to throw up. I never ate much though. I was in a completely different zone then. I just ate to survive; nutrition didn't matter at all. 

My dentist says I have burns on my teeth from acid reflux, and I get that mouth watering thing like when you throw up frequently. However I had an ulcer so a lot of that is to be expected. But I don't have heartburn or anything like that frequently.

----------


## First6

> That's sick to hear you did that stuff bro. Sounds interesting for sure.
> *LOL. yeah interesting is one way to put it. LOL*
> 
> When I was young I wouldn't eat. I would eat cheetos or twizzlers or something else. I would say that if I drank or something it was easy for me to throw up. I never ate much though. I was in a completely different zone then. I just ate to survive; nutrition didn't matter at all. 
> *yeah most youngsters dont think about nutrition. I KNOW I didn't thats for sure. Okay how about eating a "large" meal (when it happened) did that make you vomit? Or not even large... just more than your normal amount?*
> My dentist says I have burns on my teeth from acid reflux, and I get that mouth watering thing like when you throw up frequently. However I had an ulcer so a lot of that is to be expected. But I don't have heartburn or anything like that frequently.


That is exactly what I expected to hear. The ulcer was a contributing factor but I bet you would have had those burns even before that. It happens when your sleeping I bet.

I am no Doc and I will try to bs you and act like I know anything about anything but I can say that your issue is strikingly familiar to me. I worked with a guy who talked about this issue quite often. That is how I knew about the vomiting when young etc... If it would help you at all (and you may already know or suspect) he always said the docs told him this was an internal issue (body chemistry) and not external (food allergy or the like). They told him that at some point every very young child will vomit after a meal from normal stuff like jumping around to soon after eating or whatever. Normal. It happens. But with him for some reason his body took that event and made a mountain out of a molehill. It took that single event and formulated a permanent association between eating with vomiting. No doc could ever tell him why that would have happened. The issue developed into his body being overly sensitive to certain foods or larger amounts of foods (not large amounts by the average persons standard though) 
A major differance between you an him though is the restaurant foods. That didn't matter to him.
Anyway... he had a medicine that he took that fixed him up as long as he remembered to take it.
Do you think any of this makes sense in your situation or was it just some guy who had something kind of close to what you have.

----------


## Twist

> That is exactly what I expected to hear. The ulcer was a contributing factor but I bet you would have had those burns even before that. It happens when your sleeping I bet.
> 
> I am no Doc and I will try to bs you and act like I know anything about anything but I can say that your issue is strikingly familiar to me. I worked with a guy who talked about this issue quite often. That is how I knew about the vomiting when young etc... If it would help you at all (and you may already know or suspect) he always said the docs told him this was an internal issue (body chemistry) and not external (food allergy or the like). They told him that at some point every very young child will vomit after a meal from normal stuff like jumping around to soon after eating or whatever. Normal. It happens. But with him for some reason his body took that event and made a mountain out of a molehill. It took that single event and formulated a permanent association between eating with vomiting. No doc could ever tell him why that would have happened. The issue developed into his body being overly sensitive to certain foods or larger amounts of foods (not large amounts by the average persons standard though) 
> A major differance between you an him though is the restaurant foods. That didn't matter to him.
> Anyway... he had a medicine that he took that fixed him up as long as he remembered to take it.
> Do you think any of this makes sense in your situation or was it just some guy who had something kind of close to what you have.


I have been trying to get testing for food allergies but the doc wouldn't do it so I have to go see an allergist. Sounds like it could be close. Only thing is my dad is worse than me, my brother is starting down that path. 

I literally never ate large meals unless I was starving. I always HATED the feeling of being full. I'm open to anything so whatever this guys had let me know. 
here's my symptoms:
Diarrhea
vomiting
migraine
salivating with nasty taste
loss of appetite
red face
severe stomach pains
bad gas
bad breath, especially with carbs (candida?)
ulcer
acid reflux

Remember not all these are at the same time, right now I have no vomiting or diarrhea. Tonight who knows though lol.
Thanks for the help and nobody should be shy to comment. If it helps me out I'll be very thankful.

----------


## First6

The other men in your family have it. Wow. Well i think that makes it a stretch to be the same that the guy i know has. 
I will see what i can find out from any reliable source i can get info from. If i pm or email you anything you already know just ignore it but who knows maybe i will stumble on someone who knows something. I promise you i will ask around with my docs etc.

----------


## Twist

> The other men in your family have it. Wow. Well i think that makes it a stretch to be the same that the guy i know has. 
> I will see what i can find out from any reliable source i can get info from. If i pm or email you anything you already know just ignore it but who knows maybe i will stumble on someone who knows something. I promise you i will ask around with my docs etc.


I appreciate it. Hey what was the thing the guy had?

----------


## First6

He never called it by any name that i recall. He always just called it an eating disorder. That of course is not what it is. He just always called it that. I will ask around the office and see if anyome knows what it was. (he no longer works for us)

----------


## SlimmerMe

I am so sorry to hear about all of this Twist.

One of my dear friends had Crohn's disease and he was constantly in pain with severe bloating and gas. Many times I took him to the ER with a horrible pain outbreak so he could get some relief at which time his stomach was really sticking out fully blown up. He also had a strange salty taste in his mouth and the only thing which would help that taste was beer which he drank just for the irritating salivation. He was very thin and didn't like to eat much either. And whenever we dined together, I was forever trying to get him to eat more and he was always telling me he felt full after so little food. Had diarrhea too. He lived with this for years. Had intestinal surgery early in life and just had another one last year with an obstructed bowel. 

He is trying his best to narrow down the foods which will help him. There is another member here on the forum with crohns who I will find. You might contact him to share info.

I hope you find out what is going on and get to the bottom of it.

ps: if it means anything...some docs are using hgh to help crohns. When you go see your doctor should he suspect it might possibly be crohns, ask him about this new protocol.
--------------------

threads here re: crohns which might help to get as much info before seeing your doc.....the last 2 are from the member I was referring to; meantime I found others who also have crohns and how they address it.....


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ghlight=crohns

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ghlight=crohns

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ghlight=crohns

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ths&highlight=

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ess&highlight=

----------


## Twist

Thank you so much for the info Slimmer. I'm gonna ask my doc for some more tests after this one on thursday. I'll update the thread. Thanks guys

----------


## First6

Hey Bro... I need a little more info.
I stopped at one of my Doc's today and I asked him about this.
Is it possible to make a short list of things your Doc has tested for and things he has ruled out?

----------


## Twist

> Hey Bro... I need a little more info.
> I stopped at one of my Doc's today and I asked him about this.
> Is it possible to make a short list of things your Doc has tested for and things he has ruled out?


Celiacs is ruled out. The ulcer is the next thing I tested for and that turned up positive so I thought that was most of my issues. Most of the things I've got tested for turned out to be positive (like low test, resulting in trt, ulcer etc), and each one I thought, "finally this is it." Then it occurs again. 

So I had or have h pylori, a stomach ulcer, low test
Things I need testing for:
Brain tumor
Candida
crohns disease 
endoscopy to look for growths and ulcers
I need an allergy panel done


I need a lot of things done but just haven't gotten there yet. Thursday is my next appointment and then I will find a new doc because mine is a complete moron.

Thanks so much First for the help

----------


## RaginCajun

good luck bro, i hope you get this figured out asap!

----------


## First6

> Celiacs is ruled out. The ulcer is the next thing I tested for and that turned up positive so I thought that was most of my issues. Most of the things I've got tested for turned out to be positive (like low test, resulting in trt, ulcer etc), and each one I thought, "finally this is it." Then it occurs again. 
> 
> So I had or have h pylori, a stomach ulcer, low test
> Things I need testing for:
> Brain tumor
> Candida
> crohns disease 
> endoscopy to look for growths and ulcers
> I need an allergy panel done
> ...


I'll pass it on
Yeah get that new doc!! As long as this has been going on he should have had most of those tests done by now.
Get your new doc and force the issue. Start with the most serious possibilities first of course.

----------


## Twist

I will do for sure. Thanks first

----------


## Twist

Endoscopy Update:
Doctor found nothing. He did 4 biopsies and I have a follow up appointment on next thursday to talk about it more. I think I broke my wrist last night doing chest... I can't move any of my fingers. I might go to the hospital after work today. could just be a bad sprain. idk.

----------


## gbrice75

Damn bro, first time i'm seeing all of this and really sorry to read about all you're going through. I don't have anything helpful to add other than my support; you're the first dude I met/that helped me out on this board, so you hold a special place for me (no homo, lol!). I really hope the docs get you sorted out... ever since my wife became pregnant, all this doctor stuff (I'm one of those people who NEVER goes unless I absolutely have to) has become very real, and it's scary at times. Keep your chin up brotha.

As for the wrist - what did you specifically do that caused this?

----------


## Twist

Apparently I have a hiatal hernia. I just didn't remember that cuz of the drugs. But that's not what's causing my symptoms, just something to add to the list of things that are wrong with my body. 




> Damn bro, first time i'm seeing all of this and really sorry to read about all you're going through. I don't have anything helpful to add other than my support; you're the first dude I met/that helped me out on this board, so you hold a special place for me (no homo, lol!). I really hope the docs get you sorted out... ever since my wife became pregnant, all this doctor stuff (I'm one of those people who NEVER goes unless I absolutely have to) has become very real, and it's scary at times. Keep your chin up brotha.
> 
> As for the wrist - what did you specifically do that caused this?


I on my first set fro chest and I wasn't holding the dumbbells in the correct place so I kinda bounced them to adjust and it bent my wrist backwards. I finished my set, and the rest of my workout. I practiced a little boxing after that too. Nothing was wrong with my wrist but some small shooting pains and some aches. After all that I picked up something light (I think it was my protein shake) and that was the straw that broke the camels back. It's messed up pretty bad. I don't see upper body happening this week. I'm gonna wrap the shit out of it and go light in kickboxing this week. I'll practice my footwork and kicks. Add this to the list of things that are wrong with my body. I might go get an x-ray if its bad tomorrow. I've broken this hand before and the ligaments attached to my thumb ripped off the pieces of bone they are attached to so this hand has given me trouble before. O well.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sounds like you need some rest Twist so you heal a bit. I bet you are exhausted after the endoscopy and now your wrist. 

Hope you feel better soon.

----------


## Twist

> Sounds like you need some rest Twist so you heal a bit. I bet you are exhausted after the endoscopy and now your wrist. 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.


Doubled my gh dose last night and man my wrist is healing up very nicely. Just injected 2 more ius and about to take a nap after eating some food. Hoping I'll heal right up. I have range of motion back but just some unwanted pulling. I know its a slippery slope from where I am now to where I was last night so I'm taking it easy.

----------


## First6

How is it after a few days now?
Any progress on getting a new doc?

----------


## Twist

> How is it after a few days now?
> Any progress on getting a new doc?


My wrist is much better now. I've been wrapping it with sports tape so I don't injure it more, but its pretty much better. 

I go to the doctor tomorrow in the middle of the day to talk about the biopsies and what, if anything, was discovered (other than the hiatal hernia thing). We will see tomorrow. I'll update the thread. 

I have been having some really bad issues with the bottom of my feet. I think it has been from standing on my toes in kickboxing for 5 hours 3 days a week. I hope its not plantar faciitis. That's the worst. But I have all the signs. Gonna buy a brace and see if that helps (stretches you when you sleep). I think it might also be water retention from the hgh but usually that's in my hands. Feels very similar and the pain isn't in my heel as much as the arch of my foot. 

I have so many issues I feel like such a complaining mess lol. But I just never rest or take it easy. This week I've been working for 11 hours straight each day with no break; personal training is a lot of lifting weights and demonstrating exercises. I go to Kboxing and BJJ for 5 hours on Tues, Thurs, and Sat. I also workout 4-5 days per week. I'm going rock climbing this weekend so I don't see any physical rest in my near future. My injuries never heal so I kinda just keep adding. Was hoping the gh would help lol. All this and its summer so school didn't even start yet.

----------


## RaginCajun

twist, hope you can get all this fixed. i know how it is with injuries, i am always banged up and never rest (hate it!). with the foot problem, try rolling a tennis ball under the arch of your foot to massage the area, may help some. the hiatal hernia can be fixed and i am sure that has been unpleasant when eating. i am curious to see how the gh will play a role in all this. it takes me longer to heal than most so wondering if my levels on that are low. i am wanting to go rock climbing, no rocks around here, just swamp! will be back to see the update.

----------


## Twist

> twist, hope you can get all this fixed. i know how it is with injuries, i am always banged up and never rest (hate it!). with the foot problem, try rolling a tennis ball under the arch of your foot to massage the area, may help some. the hiatal hernia can be fixed and i am sure that has been unpleasant when eating. i am curious to see how the gh will play a role in all this. it takes me longer to heal than most so wondering if my levels on that are low. i am wanting to go rock climbing, no rocks around here, just swamp! will be back to see the update.


 I use a tennis ball every single day. I have stopped the gh for two days and it seems to be getting better. Idk if that is because I am laying off it or if its because I stopped the gh. I am doing kbox all day today so we will see what its like tomorrow. If its still better then I know its the gh and I will slowly ramp back up. I am using low doses (1-2ius per day) of serostim and man that stuff is strong. Not using it for muscle gain, just for overall health. Healed a kidney of mine up at 1iu per day for a month. 

Wrist is good today. So I think I'm doing well, just gotta work out the stomach issues. Appointment is in two hours.

----------


## First6

Wow bro. Some long awaited good news from you! I hope it continues!
We might have to have a pm discussion some time about this hgh. You def have my attention with that. Domt know anything about it. 

Listen buddy.. I didnt have time to pm you last night but i talked to my Doc again yesterday. He wants to knpw if you drink a lot of diet soda. Also what meds you are on if any. If you want to keep it private that is cool. Otherwise pm me what you take and dose. 
Thanks bro. I'm still tryin for ya.

----------


## First6

Forgot 2 things
Does milk (dairy) help or hurt
Does a multi vitamin upset your stomach

----------


## Twist

Update after Dr: Biopsies turned out ok, no problems there. H pylori is gone. So basically he has no idea what is going on. We are gonna run another test where I swallow an egg or toast and watch it move through my body to see how fast it goes. I am almost positive this won't turn up anything. I have already taken the medication that treats slow moving digestion and it did nothing good. He keeps on telling me that he doesn't think my food choices matter much. He's definitely an idiot. But I'm milking him for everything I can get because it is cheap and I get tons of free meds from him so I don't have to pay any copays or anything. He doesn't do the tests anyway. If something comes up positive then I will switch doctors, if nothing comes up positive I will still switch.




> Wow bro. Some long awaited good news from you! I hope it continues!
> We might have to have a pm discussion some time about this hgh. You def have my attention with that. Domt know anything about it. 
> 
> Listen buddy.. I didnt have time to pm you last night but i talked to my Doc again yesterday. He wants to knpw if you drink a lot of diet soda. Also what meds you are on if any. If you want to keep it private that is cool. Otherwise pm me what you take and dose. 
> Thanks bro. I'm still tryin for ya.


Hey man I appreciate this so much. Anything helps. 
I am on Dexilant @ 60mgs per day (this doesn't seem to do much if anything at all)
I am going to start Creon today with 3 meals per day. Never tried that before. 





> Forgot 2 things
> Does milk (dairy) help or hurt
> Does a multi vitamin upset your stomach


 Milk doesn't seem to hurt or help, but I cut it out completely as it is a common allergy. I also plan on going to an allergist to see if I can get a test to find out what I am (if anything) allergic to. I can drink dairy with no issues.

Mulit-vitamins hurt like hell. Why? Don't they upset most peoples' stomachs?

----------


## calstate23

> Update after Dr: Biopsies turned out ok, no problems there. H pylori is gone. So basically he has no idea what is going on. We are gonna run another test where I swallow an egg or toast and watch it move through my body to see how fast it goes. I am almost positive this won't turn up anything. I have already taken the medication that treats slow moving digestion and it did nothing good. He keeps on telling me that he doesn't think my food choices matter much. He's definitely an idiot. But I'm milking him for everything I can get because it is cheap and I get tons of free meds from him so I don't have to pay any copays or anything. He doesn't do the tests anyway. If something comes up positive then I will switch doctors, if nothing comes up positive I will still switch.
> 
> 
> Hey man I appreciate this so much. Anything helps. 
> I am on Dexilant @ 60mgs per day (this doesn't seem to do much if anything at all)
> I am going to start Creon today with 3 meals per day. Never tried that before. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be Gluten.............You might want to try a gluten free diet and see how that treats you

----------


## First6

Okay. So those two things. Nothing else. No vitamins or anything?
I know about the trt and hgh but am not discussing it with him as i dont belieave it matters. 
How about diet soda? A little, a lot, none....

Not sure on the multi vitamin. He said a little upset is normal. Pain or vomiting is not. 

By the way. In my own reading when i was looking aroumd the web for you i discovered that reactions to msg are becoming more and more common. Msg is in EVERYTHING! seriously i was floored when iread the list of stuff it is in. It is litterally in 75% of foods. Even stuff like veggies.

----------


## Twist

> Okay. So those two things. Nothing else. No vitamins or anything?
> I know about the trt and hgh but am not discussing it with him as i dont belieave it matters. 
> How about diet soda? A little, a lot, none....*I take a mens multi, vitamin d3 @5,000ius per day, fish oil, vitamin C @3000mgs per day, potassium occasionally, egg protein powder, creatine monohydrate, glutamine occasionally, I will be taking GABA soon. All of these have been cycled out and eliminated from the list of things that could possibly cause stomach issues.* 
> 
> Not sure on the multi vitamin. He said a little upset is normal. Pain or vomiting is not. *i wouldn't say I have extreme pain. It hurts but not too bad. bearable for sure*
> 
> By the way. In my own reading when i was looking aroumd the web for you i discovered that reactions to msg are becoming more and more common. Msg is in EVERYTHING! seriously i was floored when iread the list of stuff it is in. It is litterally in 75% of foods. Even stuff like veggies.


 I literally eat so clean right now man. My diet consists of these foods and nothing more (supplements above, cheat meals very rarely):
Eggs, whole
chicken, 2-3 times per week
Steak, 2-3 times per day
bananas, about 5 per day often more
strawberries, mango, pineapple, grapes, rasberries, 100% pure apple or pear juice (smoothie)
Here's my only possible downfall from how I see it: I have a cinnamon raisin bagel once or twice per day with strawberry cream cheese. I have taken it out though and nothing happens.

----------


## Twist

> Might be Gluten.............You might want to try a gluten free diet and see how that treats you


I tried this when I thought I had celiacs. It didn't do anything and I don't eat much gluten anyway. Just a bagel lol. Thanks for the input bro I appreciate it.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Oh Twist.... I hope you start feeling better. 

Just a thought: do you think all that fruit could be doing anything to your stomach? curious...

----------


## Twist

No I don't think so. Fruit and steak are the only things that NEVER upset my stomach.

----------


## Twist

One of my clients told me that her friend has similar issues and had to have her gallbladder removed. I did a little more research and man that sounds like me. I mean, the symptoms are dead on. Even the pain under my right rib. However I only get that pain while doing exercise so I thought it was just a side cramp. Could still be. Idk. this looks promising and I am chasing down all leads. If anyone has any info let me know.

----------


## RaginCajun

it could be your gall bladder or gall stones. another think could be pancreatic enzymes. either way it is painful, especially when you have excess fat in a meal. i know that you eat clean so it could be hard to tell with you. maybe try do an experiment with yourself by eating a fatty meal, have some pain meds on hand just in case. this lady at work just had hers removed, it seems as if yall had similar symptoms. i think that a cat/CT scan should can help to rule this out. i will try to look up some info on this.

----------


## Twist

> it could be your gall bladder or gall stones. another think could be pancreatic enzymes. either way it is painful, especially when you have excess fat in a meal. i know that you eat clean so it could be hard to tell with you. maybe try do an experiment with yourself by eating a fatty meal, have some pain meds on hand just in case. this lady at work just had hers removed, it seems as if yall had similar symptoms. i think that a cat/CT scan should can help to rule this out. i will try to look up some info on this.


 Steak never hurts my stomach though. In fact, besides fruit its the only thing that never hurts my stomach. I cut all the fat off though. I mean all of it.

----------


## First6

gallbladder. Interesting. Makes sense.

----------


## Twist

> gallbladder. Interesting. Makes sense.


I called my doc and left a message telling him I want it checked. Symptoms fit perfectly. My dad also has the same issues so that would make sense also.

----------


## First6

> I called my doc and left a message telling him I want it checked. Symptoms fit perfectly. My dad also has the same issues so that would make sense also.


Your brother to right?
Update when you know.

----------


## Twist

> Your brother to right?
> Update when you know.


Doc still hasn't called back. I will call him tomorrow again. If nothing I will just go see another one. My brother seems as if he is in the onset. NO hunger, drinks juice to survive, low lbm, feels like throwing up with big meals etc.

----------


## Twist

Gall Bladder is working at around 88% so that's probably not the issue. Won't have the final results for 2 days or so but that's what the doc said today. 

I've been taking gh at 1iu per day for the last two weeks or so and my appetite has been up. I also haven't been feeling as sick and I am leaning out. I'm on my last bottle though so it will be coming to an end next week. That stuff is amazing.

Weight is at 175 give or take a few lbs
Training mostly muay thai right now but my lifts haven't suffered. I just keep overtraining. I love it though (muay thai).

----------


## First6

Sounds like a glimmer of hope.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Gall Bladder is working at around 88% so that's probably not the issue. Won't have the final results for 2 days or so but that's what the doc said today. 
> 
> I've been taking gh at 1iu per day for the last two weeks or so and *my appetite has been up. I also haven't been feeling as sick* and I am leaning out. I'm on my last bottle though so it will be coming to an end next week. That stuff is amazing.
> 
> Weight is at 175 give or take a few lbs
> Training mostly muay thai right now but my lifts haven't suffered. I just keep overtraining. I love it though (muay thai).


It's probably repairing your stomach lining that was destroyed from h pylori and ulcers. Boosting your immune system as well.

I'll probably get flamed for saying this because you're too young for long term GH but why don't you stay on it and see if it cures your digestive issues?

----------


## Twist

> It's probably repairing your stomach lining that was destroyed from h pylori and ulcers. Boosting your immune system as well.
> 
> I'll probably get flamed for saying this because you're too young for long term GH but why don't you stay on it and see if it cures your digestive issues?


 I bought serostim from a buddy I know who knew a guy who has aids and got it prescribed to him. The guy with aids went to jail for something unrelated so I have no hookup anymore. Don't think I would be able to afford pharma anyway. I can get Chinese stuff but I've tried that and its not even close to pharma (it's not even real gh). 

Anyway I ate like a champ today. In the three meals I've had so far I've had over 3k cals. My last meal was 2 NY strips and a ton of sweet potato (don't have a food scale atm) with brown sugar and about 1/8 stick of butter! I feel fine too. I was expecting for it all to come back up lol. I would get some pics up but I look exactly the same as my last ones and I'm exactly the same weight too. 

I'm seriously considering a deca cycle with a dbol /anadrol kickstart. Can't up my test dose so I can't run any high amounts of test. I will wait until I come off the gh to see how my stomach feels before seriously considering this.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Wondering: do you like to eat? or do you have to make yourself eat? If the later, what about some ghrp-6?

----------


## First6

> I bought serostim from a buddy I know who knew a guy who has aids and got it prescribed to him. The guy with aids went to jail for something unrelated so I have no hookup anymore. Don't think I would be able to afford pharma anyway. I can get Chinese stuff but I've tried that and its not even close to pharma (it's not even real gh). 
> 
> Anyway I ate like a champ today. In the three meals I've had so far I've had over 3k cals. My last meal was 2 NY strips and a ton of sweet potato (don't have a food scale atm) with brown sugar and about 1/8 stick of butter! I feel fine too. I was expecting for it all to come back up lol. I would get some pics up but I look exactly the same as my last ones and I'm exactly the same weight too. 
> 
> I'm seriously considering a deca cycle with a dbol/anadrol kickstart. Can't up my test dose so I can't run any high amounts of test. I will wait until I come off the gh to see how my stomach feels before seriously considering this.


Yeah bro you def need to wait before jumping into anything like that. You should wait a good while.
Just thought of this today... Have you tested your ketone levels? High levels can give you MANY of the symptoms you have.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Did your doc rule out crohns?

----------


## Twist

> Wondering: do you like to eat? or do you have to make yourself eat? If the later, what about some ghrp-6?


I don't enjoy eating at all. I have tried ghrp-6 from multiple suppliers and did not get anything beneficial out of it. No increased hunger and no fat loss or muscle gain. I will use it again in the future but for now I have gh  :Smilie: 

I have a deviated septum that I have never felt like fixing. I can barely breathe through my nose and only one nostril works. I don't care that much about the breathing part, or the fact that I can't smell (which is good when you have stomach problems as bad as I do...), but lately I have been thinking that if I had it fixed it would restore some sense of taste. You know how you plug your nose when trying to put down some medicine or something? I imagine I eat all food like that. I'm not 100% sure and fixing it might do nothing for my sense of smell/taste so I'm very hesitant to take 2 weeks off...




> Yeah bro you def need to wait before jumping into anything like that. You should wait a good while.
> Just thought of this today... Have you tested your ketone levels? High levels can give you MANY of the symptoms you have.


I definitely am waiting. I'm overtraining so much lately that I would kill for some extra help though. I am quitting my job in 1 month and school starts again so I should be able to rest a lot more as my working out and muay thai time will be cut back a lot. And no point in running anything unless I can train and eat properly so I will definitely wait that out too. Not to mention the financial aspects of it. So it would definitely be a while. But its fun to think about.

Idk why I would be in ketosis. I am constantly eating carbs. I don't check my ketones but I do check my blood sugar every once in a while (I have a glucose monitor) and I'm all good. 





> Did your doc rule out crohns?


He said it was unlikely but I will still have myself checked for it. Thanks for reminding me, I gotta do that.

----------


## Twist

I feel like shit today. Idk why. Not like I'm sick, just a lot worse than yesterday. I have no appetite. I'm gonna drink some smoothies and see if it helps. I've been awake all day and I have only been able to eat one meal and it was half of what I usually eat. idk what's up

----------


## SlimmerMe

Get well soon~

----------


## Twist

I just found something out today that is crazy:
I went to the chiro today and they took x-rays of my neck because my neck injury from boxing hasn't been getting better. It's been about 3 or 4 months and the first month I couldn't use it at all; couldn't turn my head or anything without serious pain. Anyway I thought I just pulled a trap (I'm sure I did that too), but on the x-ray there is some sort of bone spur looking thing on my vertebrae. My chiro is not a doc but she does do x-rays everyday and she said it looks like something that could have been from a fracture or something else. WTF lol. I have been sparring too. I'm glad I didn't screw up my neck. I'm still sore in my neck but I don't think I'm in danger at this point. Either way I have the x-ray and I'm gonna take it do a doctor.

----------


## TopDogg

I have the *EXACT* same problem with the SAME symptoms. All this mess is caused from hiatus hernia. I hope that you've STOP lifting heavy weights and STOP doing any abdominal related movements which makes it much worst and makes you _feel_ like sh!t throughout the rest of the day. 

My doctor recommended NOT to do the surgery because 40+% of patients will require another surgery within 2-3 years but to keep taking lansoprazole (30mg daily) for 4-8weeks. But I'm still considering of doing the surgery cause this constant weird abdominal pain is getting really annoying. 

By the way, the hospital gave me a DVD of the endoscopy, did you get one? I would of uploaded it to show others how it looks and what our stomach is going through but since my current internet connection is beyond horse sh!t I can't. It would take me like a month straight...

Hows your night time sleeping? I usually get between 4-6 hours max, but i take multiple 30-100mins naps throughout the day.

----------


## oscarjones

Damn this sounds like me too. I don't have trouble with GERD or too much "sharp" pain in my abdomen but always distended and uncomfortable.

If you could do everything over again from the start, what things would you ask about up front? Any tips? I am seeing a Gastro soon, endoscopy is the first step he recommended.

----------


## Twist

My hernia is too small to operate on they said. I guess its not that they couldn't, but that its too small to be doing much right now. Not worth it they said.

----------


## Twist

My dinner tonight was out of control:
2 NY strips
1lb 4oz sweet potato with brown sugar and like 1/4 a stick of butter lol
Smoothie: 1banana, sprouts, half of an avocado, strawberries, blueberries, peaches, pineapple

If I don't get fat from this I'm very lucky lol

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to see you were able to eat. you better check that neck thing checked out. if its a bone spur, then i know you have been in some pain! did the docs ever offer a smooth muscle or skeletal muscle relaxer to see if this will help your hernia? i have read where if the muscle can relax enough, it may slide back in its correct spot, then, you have to rest. you are very active so i know it will be hard to do that. hope everything gets better soon

----------


## baseline_9

So what are your goals twist?

I know ur trying to force some weight gain for now but what are the long term goals?

And do u have any recient pics

----------


## oscarjones

Hey Twist, what kind of egg protein do you take? I think I remember you saying that you don't do dairy at all anymore, not even whey. Any recommendations?

----------


## oscarjones

I was researching and this looks like a solid healthy brand.

http://www.amazon.com/Egg-Protein-Va...1266509&sr=8-1

----------


## Phate

do you take antacids on a daily basis?

----------


## Twist

> glad to see you were able to eat. you better check that neck thing checked out. if its a bone spur, then i know you have been in some pain! did the docs ever offer a smooth muscle or skeletal muscle relaxer to see if this will help your hernia? i have read where if the muscle can relax enough, it may slide back in its correct spot, then, you have to rest. you are very active so i know it will be hard to do that. hope everything gets better soon


Yeah I have had some neck pain for about 4 months (I think). It was only really bad for the first month and a half. No my docs never offered that. What is a smooth muscle relaxer? I have taken plenty of muscle relaxers but they don't do much to even relax my muscles. I have a HUGE tolerance for meds. I take at least 2 ambien to go to sleep, 3 or 4 if I NEED to go to sleep; 2 xanax won't even affect me and vicodin will stop my heart before it stops any pain. Getting my wisdom teeth pulled without going to sleep was the worst thing that ever happened cuz the novocain and stuff didn't work; I was traumatized! 




> So what are your goals twist?
> 
> I know ur trying to force some weight gain for now but what are the long term goals?
> 
> And do u have any recient pics


I am the same weight and look exactly the same as my last set of pics. I have made no progress since those. I think those were coming off a dbol cycle and I didn't lose much (3lbs) so my gains pretty much stayed. They go up and down but I'm pretty much 170-173 any time and any day. 
My goals are to be 185 at a low bodyfat. I don't think I wanna be above that because shopping for clothes and eating as a way of life sucks. 185 and sub 10% bf is my long term goal. 




> Hey Twist, what kind of egg protein do you take? I think I remember you saying that you don't do dairy at all anymore, not even whey. Any recommendations?


Optimum nutrition Egg Protein. I also use egg whites that have been dehydrated. Both can be found on bodybuilding .com





> do you take antacids on a daily basis?


 Yeah I take Dexilant everyday. Sometimes twice per day. 



This is odd and I thought I might share it:
My stomach has been feeling a lot better and I thought it was the hgh. I was also taking accutane at the same time I stopped the accutane three days ago because I am going to socal and accutane can make you get really bad sunburns. Today my stomach has not been feeling very good. A lot of my symptoms went away when I was on accutane and now most are back. I am still able to eat more than usual but I have had no hunger, terrible gas and other bowel issues that I won't go into. I am gonna wait a week or two until I am done with my vacation and then take accutane again so we will see how it goes. This is not the first time I have taken accutane; the other time I was in my teens and had terrible acne. The dbol cycle brought it back

----------


## oscarjones

> Optimum nutrition Egg Protein. I also use egg whites that have been dehydrated. Both can be found on bodybuilding .com
> 
> Yeah I take Dexilant everyday. Sometimes twice per day.


I will try the ON egg protein thanks. Also I have started taking Nexium daily to acertain if my issues are Ulcer related.

Cabbage juice fast died quick. I couldn't stand not eating!

Anyway, I have taken Accutane too but haven't noticed a personal connection between bowl issues and the drug. Mine was actually isotretinoin a liquid research chem version. You think it actually helps with GI issues?

----------


## Twist

> I will try the ON egg protein thanks. Also I have started taking Nexium daily to acertain if my issues are Ulcer related.
> 
> Cabbage juice fast died quick. I couldn't stand not eating!
> 
> Anyway, I have taken Accutane too but haven't noticed a personal connection between bowl issues and the drug. Mine was actually isotretinoin a liquid research chem version. You think it actually helps with GI issues?


If anything isotretinoin causes the issues. I have an rx but now am using the research chem because the process is too big of a pain in the ass to go through. I think it might be possible that accutane causes the issue and then when you are on it the issue goes away. Accutane has been linked to all kinds of bowel issues including crohns disease. We really don't even know how accutane works so its hard to say... Not sure if I want to take it again because of how crazy of a drug it is. I really want to take it to clear up my acne and see if it ceases the bowel issues again. If it does it again then I have to tell my docs about it and see what that means. I am just really hesitant about using it. I used it for a little over week at 5mgs per day for 3 days, 10mgs per day for 3 days, 20mgs per day for a day or two then stopped due to vacation and dry skin and the possibility of sunburns. Took about 2 days after stopping for my stomach problems to come back. I wanna test it out but I am worried about taking this drug.

----------


## oscarjones

> If anything isotretinoin causes the issues. I have an rx but now am using the research chem because the process is too big of a pain in the ass to go through. I think it might be possible that accutane causes the issue and then when you are on it the issue goes away. Accutane has been linked to all kinds of bowel issues including crohns disease. We really don't even know how accutane works so its hard to say... Not sure if I want to take it again because of how crazy of a drug it is. I really want to take it to clear up my acne and see if it ceases the bowel issues again. If it does it again then I have to tell my docs about it and see what that means. I am just really hesitant about using it. I used it for a little over week at 5mgs per day for 3 days, 10mgs per day for 3 days, 20mgs per day for a day or two then stopped due to vacation and dry skin and the possibility of sunburns. Took about 2 days after stopping for my stomach problems to come back. I wanna test it out but I am worried about taking this drug.


Hm, yeah I've read about the supposed connection between accutane and crohn's.

I have only taken the research chem and was never prescribed the drug by a physician in the past. I took it for 2 cycles of 3-4 weeks each cycle at 20mg/day.

To be honest my GI issues really started after I had an infection in my groin or bladder or UTI or something, and I was prescribed the antibiotic cipro and had an injection in my glut of some other antibiotic.

It healed my infection but soon after that I noticed my gut problems starting up. I think maybe I have SIBO, and the bacteria is out of balance causing the inflammation... no idea though.;

Wonder if the accutane really F'd us up or something?

----------


## Twist

> Hm, yeah I've read about the supposed connection between accutane and crohn's.
> 
> I have only taken the research chem and was never prescribed the drug by a physician in the past. I took it for 2 cycles of 3-4 weeks each cycle at 20mg/day.
> 
> To be honest my GI issues really started after I had an infection in my groin or bladder or UTI or something, and I was prescribed the antibiotic cipro and had an injection in my glut of some other antibiotic.
> 
> It healed my infection but soon after that I noticed my gut problems starting up. I think maybe I have SIBO, and the bacteria is out of balance causing the inflammation... no idea though.;
> 
> Wonder if the accutane really F'd us up or something?


What ethnicity are you? 
Have you tried probiotics? 
Do you have an ulcer (didn't you get an endoscopy)?
I have taken many antibiotics too. I am going to buy some vitamin A and take it at high doses (but not high enough to cause problems) and see what happens to my gut. If accutane fixes it then so should vitamin A. IF that doesn't work I might try accutane again. Accutane really is serious stuff though and my acne got a lot better from the small course I just did. I have a little bit more that is stubborn but not worth the potential sides. It was two or three days of greatness though lol so I hope the vitamin A does something.

----------


## RaginCajun

when i said smooth muscle relaxer, its it exactly what it sounds like. it is a pharm that works on smooth muscle, which is the kind that lines your GI tract, blood vessels, and a few others. it is what starts peristalsis and also is responsible for relaxing the muscle. my thinking here is that maybe your stomach muscles (lined with smooth muscle) can relax enough to where your diaphram will pull down your stomach, hopefully fixing the hernia. just a thought to ask the doc

----------


## oscarjones

> What ethnicity are you? *Caucasian* 
> Have you tried probiotics? *Yes, for months on end, haven't noticed a difference....*
> Do you have an ulcer (didn't you get an endoscopy)? *I got tested for H. Pylori via blood and breath and it was negative, I am clean... no scope yet, can't afford it, but I highly doubt I have an ulcer because I don't have some ulcer symptoms like reflux or pain... only bloating (distension)....*
> I have taken many antibiotics too. I am going to buy some vitamin A and take it at high doses (but not high enough to cause problems) and see what happens to my gut. If accutane fixes it then so should vitamin A. IF that doesn't work I might try accutane again. Accutane really is serious stuff though and my acne got a lot better from the small course I just did. I have a little bit more that is stubborn but not worth the potential sides. It was two or three days of greatness though lol so I hope the vitamin A does something.


I think I have SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth) which was causing constipation until I started an anti-parasitic herb supplement called HUMAWORM.

Basically, HUMAWORM is supposed to reset your GI flora, killing all the bacteria in your gut and allowing your body to reset....

It's a month long cleanse and it has powerful anti-parasitic herbs as well as anti-bacterial herbs in it. I used to be chronically constipated to the point where I had to do enemas just to get shit out of me... most laxatives didn't do anything for me.

After 2 days on HUMAWORM I started having normal bowel movements again!

I believe that SIBO occured after a heavy dose of Cipro I had about a year ago for a UTI... while the Cipro cleared my infection, it probably also knocked my gut's flora outta balance (mind you I was eating shitty at the time, no diet, and was drinking a lot too) and now I have an accumulation of the wrong bacteria in my gut which is causing the SI damage.... I only noticed the GI problems after this course of anti-B's... which probably explains my poor digestion, absorption, chronic fatigue, constipation, and maybe even nutritional deficiency...

Although, right now I eat super clean; gluten and dairy free....

I read a website that explains more about SIBO and how it's commonly the cause for most IBS and that it's often times overlooked. I am debating to get a SIBO test done, or just ask for treatment and see if it helps....

Common treatments are listed on this page at the bottom, along with diet (which sucks because it's low carb/disaccharides so no bulking for at least 3-6 months... good time for a serious keto/cut I guess!)

http://ndnr.com/web-articles/small-i...al-overgrowth/

To be honest, I may even just order some anti-B's myself, because of cost, and test it out myself, however I'd really like some pharmy grade drugs... we'll see.... I have to talk my general physician into this treatment first..... Will print this out and bring it to him, along with the following website info...

I am on TRT so I am not worried about losing too much mass, but I still hate the low energy of having being depleted of sugars.

Here's more info with some diet stuff on there too... some people utilize diet alone but takes WAY too long, like 3 years or something....


SIBO About it: http://www.siboinfo.com/sibo.html

SIBO Treatments: http://www.siboinfo.com/antibiotics.html

SIBO Symptoms: http://www.siboinfo.com/sibo-symptoms.html

SIBO Testing: http://www.siboinfo.com/sibo-testing.html

Just look through the links on the site for all the rest of the info... It's really interesting and everything I have fits this bill perfect. The way I figure it, it's worth doing 10 days of anti-B's before dropping a couple G notes on an endoscopy, which I still have to pay out of pocket due to shitty insurance policies..

Oh well, whatcha think?

----------


## Twist

> when i said smooth muscle relaxer, its it exactly what it sounds like. it is a pharm that works on smooth muscle, which is the kind that lines your GI tract, blood vessels, and a few others. it is what starts peristalsis and also is responsible for relaxing the muscle. my thinking here is that maybe your stomach muscles (lined with smooth muscle) can relax enough to where your diaphram will pull down your stomach, hopefully fixing the hernia. just a thought to ask the doc


I will definitely ask the doc about this. Thanks bro




> I think I have SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth) which was causing constipation until I started an anti-parasitic herb supplement called HUMAWORM.
> 
> Basically, HUMAWORM is supposed to reset your GI flora, killing all the bacteria in your gut and allowing your body to reset....
> 
> It's a month long cleanse and it has powerful anti-parasitic herbs as well as anti-bacterial herbs in it. I used to be chronically constipated to the point where I had to do enemas just to get shit out of me... most laxatives didn't do anything for me.
> 
> After 2 days on HUMAWORM I started having normal bowel movements again!
> 
> I believe that SIBO occured after a heavy dose of Cipro I had about a year ago for a UTI... while the Cipro cleared my infection, it probably also knocked my gut's flora outta balance (mind you I was eating shitty at the time, no diet, and was drinking a lot too) and now I have an accumulation of the wrong bacteria in my gut which is causing the SI damage.... I only noticed the GI problems after this course of anti-B's... which probably explains my poor digestion, absorption, chronic fatigue, constipation, and maybe even nutritional deficiency...
> ...


 I had H Pylori and my breath test came up negative and my blood test came up positive. I have done the Prevpac and I have taken rifaximin and metronidazole. Metro did nothing, rifaximin and the prevpac do well when you are on it but when you come off everything goes right back. I followed all the best procedure methods and megadosed like 10 different strains of probiotics while on and while off the anti-biotics. All I can say is that in the long run it did nothing. You sound as if you have very similar issues to me. I have been on antibiotics many many many times because I get sinus infections due to a deviated septum and I was told I need my tonsils removed due to getting strep throat once per month (ugh, my life). I would not take anymore antibiotics that's for sure. I did get rid of the H Pylori bacteria as evident from stomach biopsies. 

I just went and bought vitamin A and I will take that @ 8,000ius 3x per day and see what happens. I will also mega dose with probiotics the whole time while on and off. IF this doesn't work I will probably keto diet for a week or two and then take a crazy laxative or something to clear myself and keto for a week after that also. Keto diet will be easy for me to do but if it doesn't work I'll be pissed lol. 

Does your skin flush red? Like do you look red in the face? What is your trt dose?

----------


## oscarjones

> I will definitely ask the doc about this. Thanks bro
> 
> 
> I had H Pylori and my breath test came up negative and my blood test came up positive. I have done the Prevpac and I have taken rifaximin and metronidazole. Metro did nothing, rifaximin and the prevpac do well when you are on it but when you come off everything goes right back. I followed all the best procedure methods and megadosed like 10 different strains of probiotics while on and while off the anti-biotics. All I can say is that in the long run it did nothing. You sound as if you have very similar issues to me. I have been on antibiotics many many many times because I get sinus infections due to a deviated septum and I was told I need my tonsils removed due to getting strep throat once per month (ugh, my life). I would not take anymore antibiotics that's for sure. I did get rid of the H Pylori bacteria as evident from stomach biopsies. 
> 
> I just went and bought vitamin A and I will take that @ 8,000ius 3x per day and see what happens. I will also mega dose with probiotics the whole time while on and off. IF this doesn't work I will probably keto diet for a week or two and then take a crazy laxative or something to clear myself and keto for a week after that also. Keto diet will be easy for me to do but if it doesn't work I'll be pissed lol. 
> 
> Does your skin flush red? Like do you look red in the face? What is your trt dose?


Interesting, yeah well glad you got rid of the H. Pylori.... I hear the special carbohydrate diet and the other ones listed on the website are supposed to help with maintaining no symptoms, but need to be followed for 3-6 months to actually work, and I know it's hard to combine that diet with bodybuilding goals.

I'll be curious to see how the vitamin supplementation goes, are you going to be taking Retinol or pro-vitamin A? Also, have you heard about Symbiotic Bovine Colostrum, and do you supplement with L-Glutamine at all?

As far as my skin probs, it's not so much flushing that I have a problem with, it's this acne like breakout on the back of my triceps. Hard to explain though... It's like acne but I have absolutely NO blemishes anywhere else on my body. My skin is really great except for this one area on the back of both arms. I have tattoos there, so you can't even see it, and only I notice it, but the closest description or medical term I could figure out is Keratosis Pilaris. It gets better and pretty much dissipates completely if I don't eat, juice or water fast.

TRT dose is 250mg/week Test E. I use Ronnie's blast phase routines. Typically 500mg/week for 8 weeks, then back down to 250mg/week for 2 weeks... So on and so forth. I am about to bump my test dose to 750mg/week for next reload. I typically stay away from other AAS these days, no orals at the moment.

I do take Finasteride, and hCG at maintenance level doses as well as an AI when needed during reloads. Accutane on hand but not always used. Sometimes I get really oily facial skin when on reload and I'll drop a few doses a week to maintain.

To be honest I am as perplexed as my Doc's are too, I think it's IBS or IBD as they'll call it, and I'd do pretty much anything to end the skin issues, chronic fatigue, and distension.

----------


## Twist

I was asking if you have flushing because that is related. Not sure about the acne but you can try benzaclin on that area and see what happens. How's you gas? Do you fart and what does it smell like (odd question I know)? 

You will never be able to get your internals in check when you are cycling like that and adjusting your hormones. The bacteria will flare up every time. That's also not trt, its a straight up constant cycle. You won't get better with that stuff. If your gear is underground you need to cook it or something to sterilize it. I think that might have been the issue for me a little. 

If you do antibiotics you are gonna have to come off of the high doses for a while and come off of all things you don't need.

----------


## oscarjones

> I was asking if you have flushing because that is related. Not sure about the acne but you can try benzaclin on that area and see what happens. How's you gas? Do you fart and what does it smell like (odd question I know)? 
> 
> You will never be able to get your internals in check when you are cycling like that and adjusting your hormones. The bacteria will flare up every time. That's also not trt, its a straight up constant cycle. You won't get better with that stuff. If your gear is underground you need to cook it or something to sterilize it. I think that might have been the issue for me a little. 
> 
> If you do antibiotics you are gonna have to come off of the high doses for a while and come off of all things you don't need.


I do have gas, it's mostly methane I believe which smells like eggs often enough. Some foods irritate me more and give me more flatulence like sweet potatoes or yams... and yes my gear is underground. It's a high dose TRT for sure but yea basically I am always blasting.

I am not currently on the Anti-B's but I want to try a cycle of them to see if it helps improve my symptoms, then at least I'll have an idea of what I am facing, and if my diet has to change for longer to keep those symptoms at bay, than so be it.

What you mentioned about the acne and beczaclin, what is it exactly, a topical cream or something? What I believe is the issue, and what I've read, is that sometimes people get this kind of condition on their skin on the back of their arms due to liver congestion, so I may try to do some liver flushes and see if it helps. I may have some stones or whatnot.

Lastly, I may try to get off the UG gear and get on strict TRT from the doc if I can get my insurance sorted, and stay on a typical dose around 200mg/week if possible. We'll see.

----------


## oscarjones

Did you notice your symptoms get worse after you cycled with UG gear? And, whats the flushing called, eczema?

----------


## Twist

> I do have gas, it's mostly methane I believe which smells like eggs often enough. Some foods irritate me more and give me more flatulence like sweet potatoes or yams... and yes my gear is underground. It's a high dose TRT for sure but yea basically I am always blasting.
> 
> I am not currently on the Anti-B's but I want to try a cycle of them to see if it helps improve my symptoms, then at least I'll have an idea of what I am facing, and if my diet has to change for longer to keep those symptoms at bay, than so be it.
> 
> What you mentioned about the acne and beczaclin, what is it exactly, a topical cream or something? What I believe is the issue, and what I've read, is that sometimes people get this kind of condition on their skin on the back of their arms due to liver congestion, so I may try to do some liver flushes and see if it helps. I may have some stones or whatnot.
> 
> Lastly, I may try to get off the UG gear and get on strict TRT from the doc if I can get my insurance sorted, and stay on a typical dose around 200mg/week if possible. We'll see.


First thing you need to do is sterilize your gear. You can get a script and go to walgreens and without insurance they give you a card and it costs like $80 for a 10ml bottle of 200mgs/ml. Sterilize your gear first, lower your dose immediately and get bloodwork to find a stable testosterone level. My symptoms go crazy when I play with my hormones and I run the low side of trt (100mgs/week now) just to avoid them. 200mgs per week is gonna put your blood levels really high and who knows what that is gonna do to your immune system. Lower the dose and get this sorted out. My symptoms change every time I cycle something. I went from no acne with upper intestinal discomfort and lack of appetite and vomiting to upper intestinal with gas and acne to lower and upper intestinal with gas so bad I can melt metal. My problems seem to be much more lower intestinal now. But clearly every time I cycled something I had an issue and I have only done minimal compounds at minimal doses (dbol , primo, var and only think the dbol was real).

If what you has isn't acne then benzaclin won't do anything. It's a topical cream. 

Seriously though bro you should lower your dose asap. I have learned through personal error that building muscle is not gonna happen with this bacterial stuff going on. The higher I make my test the worse my symptoms get. I may feel better because I can operate and recover better but the root symptoms get worse (more bloating, more gas, more upset, more flushing, more flu like symptoms) and for only a few pounds that are almost impossible to keep. It sounds as if you are headed down the same road as me and honestly my body is so ****ed up I can't even begin to explain. I don't feel I recover from injuries very well and I think that might be from increased inflammation. I am bordering autoimmune disease symptoms and it is scaring the shit out of me. If you can come completely off you should. 




> Did you notice your symptoms get worse after you cycled with UG gear? And, whats the flushing called, eczema?


 Rosacea and Rifaximin helps. However the root cause needs to be fixed, the rosacea is a side effect. And yeah my symptoms changed from upper intestinal to lower intestinal when I took dbol from China. I know that what I had was dbol but who knows what else was in it.

----------


## Twist

My back workout is as follows:
Pull ups - 4 sets as many I can do, forced reps, usually 16-20, 12, 8, 6 (2-3 forced on each set)
cable rows - 4 sets, 8-12 reps (failure on each set, no squeeze, lean forward then back to 90*, no swinging)
Row Machine (Hammer, chest on pad) - 4 sets, 8-12 reps, last set light weight 20reps for pump, slow set but only minor squeeze
Back extensions - 4 sets, 8-12 reps, past failure on each set
lat pulldown - 4 sets, 8-12 reps with special drop set, see below
Drop set: 8-12 in front of the body, drop the weight low with super slow bottom half partial reps behind the neck with long squeeze for rear delts/lats. This really brings out my shoulders so I have been doing this. Probably 20 reps max here but above 8 for sure. Nice and light but huge squeeze.

----------


## Twist

My protein mixture from trueprotein. I would like a critique please. I am avoiding milk at this time.


Total Cost: $28.88 
Pounds of mixture: 2

Custom Mix Ingredients:
Ingredient	% of Mix
Egg White Protein	10%
Soy Protein Isolate non-GMO	5%
Whole Egg Protein	10%
Hemp Protein Powder	10%
Beef Protein Isolate	10%
Dextrose	10%
Whole Grain Brown Rice Carbohydrate	5%
Potato Starch Carbohydrate	5%
Branched Chain Amino Acids (BCAA's)	10%
Ascorbic Acid (Vit C) by the Pound	5%
L-Leucine by the Pound	5%
Essential Amino Acids (EAA's) by the Pound	5%
AjiPure™ L-Arginine by the Pound	5%
Medium Chain Triglyceride Powder (MCT)	5%
Custom Mix Options/Add-Ons:
**PREMIUM FLAVOR** (Pre-sweetened) - $0/lb
NATURAL Premium Chocolate - $1/lb
Plastic Jug w/ Free Scoop - $0.75/lb
Protease Enzyme Complex / Vitamin and Mineral Mix / Electrolytes - $2/lb


Supplement Facts
Serving Size 30 grams
Servings Per Pound 15
Total Calories	115.4
Calories from Fat	25.6
Amount Per Serving
Total Fat	2.86g
Saturated Fat	0.46g
Cholesterol	51mg
Sodium	85.97mg
Carbohydrates	7.43g
Dietary Fiber	0.4g
Sugar	4.6g
Protein	15.4g
Vitamin A	50mg
Vitamin C	12.5mg
Calcium	0.75mg
Iron	0.81mg
*Daily Value not established

The above statement has not been evaluated by the FDA. This product is not intended to diagnose or treat any disease.

----------


## Phate

i like the egg white and whole egg combo to increase bioavailability, not a big fan of dextrose just because it's not high molecular weight carb and i try to limit insulin spikes but the extra fats and such should even that out. This looks like a medium-long release everyday blend if i'm not mistaken, correct? If so it's not a bad mix at all if you're avoiding casein, the only thing I would change is the dextrose but in that formulation it's not going to really hurt you and will provide a bit of "quick" energy compared to the other sources.

----------


## Twist

Yeah its a protein that I will use pwo also. However sometimes I don't take protein pwo and I just eat instead. I am not doing milk until I can get an allergy test. What should I change the dextrose to? I don't really need it, just thought it would help pwo. The majority of my shakes are taken at 4-7am when I wake up for a snack, then I go back to sleep. 

I'll add cacao for taste.

----------


## Phate

you could use waxy maize(amylocel) or just more starch or brown rice carb. the dextrose really won't hurt and will sweeten the mix slightly, like I said, it's more of personal thing for me

----------


## Twist

> you could use waxy maize(amylocel) or just more starch or brown rice carb. the dextrose really won't hurt and will sweeten the mix slightly, like I said, it's more of personal thing for me


sweet. Thanks. For anyone interested, I ordered this:

Egg White Protein 10%
Soy Protein Isolate non-GMO 10%
Whole Egg Protein 15%
Hemp Protein Powder 5%
Beef Protein Isolate 15%
Dextrose 10%
Amylocel (Waxy Maize Starch) 5%
Whole Grain Brown Rice Carbohydrate 5%
Branched Chain Amino Acids (BCAA's) 5%
Ascorbic Acid (Vit C) by the Pound 5%
AjiPureT L-Arginine by the Pound 5%
Medium Chain Triglyceride Powder (MCT) 10%

----------


## baseline_9

> My back workout is as follows:
> Pull ups - 4 sets as many I can do, forced reps, usually 16-20, 12, 8, 6 (2-3 forced on each set)
> cable rows - 4 sets, 8-12 reps (failure on each set, no squeeze, lean forward then back to 90*, no swinging)
> Row Machine (Hammer, chest on pad) - 4 sets, 8-12 reps, last set light weight 20reps for pump, slow set but only minor squeeze
> Back extensions - 4 sets, 8-12 reps, past failure on each set
> lat pulldown - 4 sets, 8-12 reps with special drop set, see below
> Drop set: 8-12 in front of the body, drop the weight low with super slow bottom half partial reps behind the neck with long squeeze for rear delts/lats. This really brings out my shoulders so I have been doing this. Probably 20 reps max here but above 8 for sure. Nice and light but huge squeeze.


I really thing you should drop the volume...

It just makes no sense to me any more...


Wht are your thoughts on a HIT type routine?

----------


## Phate

> *I really thing you should drop the volume...*
> 
> It just makes no sense to me any more...
> 
> 
> Wht are your thoughts on a HIT type routine?


agreed

----------


## Twist

> I really thing you should drop the volume...
> 
> It just makes no sense to me any more...
> 
> 
> Wht are your thoughts on a HIT type routine?


Agreed its a lot. I used to do HIT and my back workout yesterday was exactly like Yates but I feel I get nothing from it. I'm never sore, never get a back pump, nothing. Used to be deads, pull ups, rows and that's it. But I never got anything from it. Yesterday I went and did the whole slow rep squeeze but I just left kinda feeling like nothing even happened. My biggest problem for back is that my arms give out first, as a result I have to lower the weight and do more sets. I just can't seem to go heavy for back without my arms going. THoughts?

ps. I will say that I think the pre-fatigue with the pullovers helps.

----------


## baseline_9

> Agreed its a lot. I used to do HIT and my back workout yesterday was exactly like Yates but I feel I get nothing from it. I'm never sore, never get a back pump, nothing. Used to be deads, pull ups, rows and that's it. But I never got anything from it. Yesterday I went and did the whole slow rep squeeze but I just left kinda feeling like nothing even happened. My biggest problem for back is that my arms give out first, as a result I have to lower the weight and do more sets. I just can't seem to go heavy for back without my arms going. THoughts?
> 
> ps. I will say that I think the pre-fatigue with the pullovers helps.


Twist, fly over to the UK...

Will will train back, we will train HIT...

You will be sore

 :Smilie: 


Pullovers as a pre-fatigue......

Dont fatigue your back with pullovers, fuking destroy it, 100%, forced reps, forces negatives...


Out of all bodyparts I love to train back with people.... Back training is the most technical training IMO.... I love teaching how to train back more than anything else... It is simply impossible to do online tho... I need to get my hands on a person to really help....


All i can say is:

Wear Straps

Drop the weight

Pre-exhaust with pullover machine beyond failure

Focus on a full contraction with a pause at peak contraction on each rep

Have a spotter help you to get to peak contraction at the end of your sets

Arch



Decide what back movements you want to master and get a video of you performing them... post them up on here for us all to look at.... Train as you would usually train

----------


## Twist

> Twist, fly over to the UK...
> 
> Will will train back, we will train HIT...
> 
> You will be sore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I might just do that actually. Just trained back yesterday so not for about a week. Also I will need a spotter etc.

----------


## Twist

Ok so my trueprotein shake tastes like shit lol. I'm gonna deal with it but its pretty gross.

----------


## gbrice75

> Ok so my trueprotein shake tastes like shit lol. I'm gonna deal with it but its pretty gross.


Damn, I should have mine tomorrow. I ordered 1lb of one custom blend/flavor, and 1lb of another. 

What flavor(s) did you get? Did you go with premium, or did you choose a sweetener?

----------


## Twist

premium chocolate...

----------


## Twist

It's been about 15 minutes and I still can't finish this thing. I would rather snort macrogreens through a straw then drink this. I've use two big scoops of cacao and it still tastes bad. I'm about to add chocolate syrup (except I have to go to the store and buy some) if I can't figure this out.

I think it was the l-arginine that did it. It's really bad. What a waste of $50. Idk how I will even eat this.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

I've been using the True Protein's Teamskip Formula premium chocolate and it tastes amazing. One of the best tasting protein powders I've ever used.

34% Whey Protein Isolate Microfiltration
33% Micellar Casein
33% Egg White Protein


Supplement Facts
Serving Size 30 g
Servings Per Pound: 15
Total Calories 117
Calories from Fat 0
Amount Per Serving	%Daily Value
Total Fat	0.74g	1%
Saturated Fat	0g	0%
Cholesterol	0mg	0%
Sodium	148mg	0%
Carbohydrates	.7g	0%
Dietary Fiber	0g	0%
Sugar	0g	0%
Protein	25.7g	51%
Vitamin A	0mg	0%
Vitamin C	0mg	0%
Calcium	.02mg	2%
Iron	0.06mg	0%
*Daily Value not established

----------


## Twist

I just tried to chug down the rest of my shake and I threw up. I'm not even kidding this shit is so gross. I actually physically can't drink it.

I'm sending them an email asking if they know why my protein tastes so terrible.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> It's been about 15 minutes and I still can't finish this thing. *I would rather snort macrogreens through a straw then drink this.* I've use two big scoops of cacao and it still tastes bad. I'm about to add chocolate syrup (except I have to go to the store and buy some) if I can't figure this out.
> 
> I think it was the l-arginine that did it. It's really bad. What a waste of $50. Idk how I will even eat this.





> I just tried to chug down the rest of my shake and I threw up. I'm not even kidding this shit is so gross. I actually physically can't drink it.
> 
> I'm sending them an email asking if they know why my protein tastes so terrible.


Worse than Macrogreens? GAG!

----------


## Twist

I am so pissed about this stuff. On the upside I took some pics because I haven't done so in a while. I look the same and am at the same weight so I thought I would take some. I'm starting Muay Thai again tomorrow so I'll be dropping weight soon due to all the cardio. So good time to get some up. I need a new avy anyway

----------


## Twist



----------


## mabeappoize

What does it REALLY take to make a slave? Submissive women dominated and ****ed! 
bondage ass ****ing equipment 
May the best man win, and then **** the loser
Straight guys schooled by ripped hunks in public places.

----------


## Twist

LMAO! New board sponsor^

----------


## -KJ-

Looking good bro... Keep up the work!
How much weight do u plan on dropping and whats your current weight?

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^^^^didn't know you rolled like this twist! hahahahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

you are definitely lean as hell! i know that you said you have a hard time gaining/bulking, is that your current goals?

----------


## SlimmerMe

Looking good HOT SHOT!

ps: OOCAJUN....THANKS for the edit....

----------


## gbrice75

> premium chocolate...


Ugh, great. I ordered premium chocolate fudge, and chocolate peanut butter cup




> It's been about 15 minutes and I still can't finish this thing. I would rather snort macrogreens through a straw then drink this.


Lmfao, that bad, huh?




> I think it was the l-arginine that did it. It's really bad. What a waste of $50. Idk how I will even eat this.


This could be it bro. I've read reviews where people said what you add to the mix has a HUGE impact on taste. Assuming you stick with straight proteins and get your vitamins/enzymes/stims from some other source, you may be ok.




> I've been using the True Protein's Teamskip Formula premium chocolate and it tastes amazing. One of the best tasting protein powders I've ever used.
> 
> 34% Whey Protein Isolate Microfiltration
> 33% Micellar Casein
> 33% Egg White Protein


I love this mix - this will be my next. I had to add some beef protein to my current one, hoping that doesn't kill the flavor. I'd probably go with Caseinate over the Micellar, or do like 15% of each.[/QUOTE]




> I just tried to chug down the rest of my shake and I threw up. I'm not even kidding this shit is so gross. I actually physically can't drink it.
> 
> I'm sending them an email asking if they know why my protein tastes so terrible.


HAHAHA!!! Sorry bro, not laughing at your misery, but this is funny. Have they responded yet?




> 


Looking tight bro... I want you to know you ruined my workout today. I've been feeling good and lean lately. I looked at your pics early this morning before the gym, saw these pics, then saw my smooth flabby body in the mirror and got depressed as hell. =P




> Looking good HOT SHOT!
> 
> ps: OOCAJUN....when you come around could you please edit out the spammer link...thanks!


SM - i'm assuming you've already reported this then, and I don't need to?

----------


## baseline_9

> Ok so my trueprotein shake tastes like shit lol. I'm gonna deal with it but its pretty gross.


Not surprised with all the stuff you put in it LOL

----------


## gbrice75

Just got mine - haven't mixed yet, but did a dry taste test - so far, so good! But, I didn't put all that shit in mine either.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am so pissed about this stuff. On the upside I took some pics because I haven't done so in a while. I look the same and am at the same weight so I thought I would take some. I'm starting Muay Thai again tomorrow so I'll be dropping weight soon due to all the cardio. So good time to get some up. I need a new avy anyway


how's your neck?

----------


## Twist

BCAA + VIT-c + L-arginine = baby shit mixed with dog vomit + bitter chocolate
Enough said.

Thanks for the compliments guys. 



Goals:
1. Focus on muay thai and get good at that. 
2. Stay lean
3. ultimate goal is to stay at my same bf but be 185lbs 

I am 170lbs now but due to all the muay thai I expect to drop some fat and a little muscle and land at 165. So 20lbs long term goal. I strongly believe that I will either have to fix my stomach (doesn't look like that's happening) or wait for my metabolism to slow down with age until I can maintain 185. 

Neck is much better but not 100%. Thanks for asking.

----------


## oscarjones

> BCAA + VIT-c + L-arginine = baby shit mixed with dog vomit + bitter chocolate
> Enough said.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments guys. 
> 
> 
> 
> Goals:
> 1. Focus on muay thai and get good at that. 
> ...


Sounds good bro. Good luck and keep training hard!

Btw I am on my 3rd day of Accutane at 20mg/day and I notice no improvement in my gut, however the bumps on my arms are starting to dry out and disappear, if only a little. Will keep you updated.

----------


## Twist

Ok let me know

----------


## gbrice75

> BCAA + VIT-c + L-arginine = baby shit mixed with dog vomit + bitter chocolate
> Enough said.


I think it was def. the BCAA and L-arginine. 

That said - I got mine yesterday (just protein, no added supps) and the taste is nothing to write home about - bearable, not awful, but not enjoyable either. It didn't mix too well either. It actually tasted pretty 'salty' if I had to describe. Next time I may try and flavor myself, or try the one Sgt. suggested.

I do have to say that my first mix contains like 8 different proteins (including beef protein which can probably fvck up the flavor) - next will just be whey, casein, and whole egg/egg white. 

One thing though - after having a shake last night, I got MAJOR bloating, a bit of stomach cramping and felt awful. I can't say 100% it was the shake, but it's the only thing that's changed in my diet for the past couple of months, so chances are that was it.

However I had another shake this morning PWO - that was 2 hours ago and so far, I feel fine. *shrug*

----------


## Twist

I am gonna order like 10lbs of stuff but all separate ingredients and get a bunch of flavors on the side so I can make my own shakes/mixes. I'll get all the ingredients I want but in lb quantities lol. If I were to drink milk proteins there is no way i would go with this company because there are so many better shakes out there with whey it doesn't make sense to go with them.

----------


## Twist

UPDATE from Trueprotein:
I ordered beef protein, whole egg protein, egg white protein, a night time carb mix and a pwo carb mix, chocolate flavored lean beef aminos, BCAA/EAA mix, and 8 flavors all separate. I have tried each one on their own and can say that none of them taste bad. I even mixed them all together and it tastes fine. This means that the mix I made that tastes terrible is because of the L-arginine or the Vitamin-c. I suspect it is the L-arginine mixed with the high concentration of EAA as they taste bitter. That mix I think really did it to me. I will be ordering from them from now on. 

Update about me:
I have anadrol in hand and am waiting a while to get bloodwork done to see if I am able to take it. I won't start it prior to bloodwork. I also have a dr appointment for my stomach and won't start it until after that happens. So a small anadrol only cycle is about 1 month out. Been doing a lot of Kickboxing and not focusing on size too much, just trying to maintain what I have.

----------


## gbrice75

^^ did you happen to notice an almost 'salty' unpleasant flavor? I'm wondering if it's from the beef protein that I mixed in mine. I'm dying to try a straight casein/whey/egg mix now. 

You look great bro. Don't sweat all of this - whenever you do start, you can only get better - and you're already starting out on the top.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Good luck with the doc~ 
Hope you get a great report, Twist.

----------


## oscarjones

Finished up a course of Rifaximin (500mg tid for 1650mg/day) + Neomycin (500mg bid for 1000mg/day) for 10 days.

Eliminated about 90% of fermentable carbs and lowered caloric intake a hugely. I feel awesome. Almost no bloat now.

Alas, it still does occur at times but I think the fermentable carbs are the source of evil for me. Damn it because I want to start bulking.

Doing probiotic (Nature's Way), Betaine Hcl, and digestive enzymes.

Also still on Tane 20mg/ed and Finasteride 1mg/day alongside my TRT. All acne on arms is gone.

----------


## oscarjones

U waiting on lipid profiles before starting the A-bombs?

----------


## Twist

I feel a lot less bloated when I go semi keto. My muscle gains suffer tremendously though. After all the research I have done it seems that the bacteria won't go away with a keto diet. You won't starve it out. Yeah I'm gonna get full bloodwork before I start the drol because of the accutane I've been taking. I'm debating on whether to do it at all because I'm doing so much kboxing that idk if it's worth trying to gain while also putting in so much cardio... No point in taking gear to get big but doing so much cardio that any gains are not keepable (if they occur in the first place). 

The doctor tomorrow is just an initial appointment at stanford. I'm sure they are going to want to do a colonoscopy... Not looking forward to it. But my cousin, uncle, and grandfather all have UC so that might be my problem. We will see though. Once I get labs I would like to start the anadrol asap because I'm not doing much in school at the moment and I quit my job so I can really focus on eating. I haven't really been hungry lately. Still holding at about 170 but eating is getting harder and harder for me by the day. That's usually what happens before I get sick with whatever this stomach thing is. I wish I could run equipoise at 1,000 mgs per week for life lol.

----------


## gbrice75

> Doing probiotic (Nature's Way), Betaine Hcl, and digestive enzymes.


I'm doing digestive enzymes as well - namely Beatine HCL and Bromelain. Also supping Chromium Polynicotinate.

Twist - good luck with everything bro, please do keep us posted.

LOL @ quitting your job to focus on eating - wish I could do that!!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Twist

LOL I didn't quit to focus on eating. I quit to get an internship but right now I'm not busy so I CAN focus on eating whereas later I probably can't

----------


## gbrice75

> LOL I didn't quit to focus on eating. I quit to get an internship but right now I'm not busy so I CAN focus on eating whereas later I probably can't


LoL, I kinda figured there was something more to it!  :Wink:

----------


## oscarjones

> I'm doing digestive enzymes as well - namely Beatine HCL and Bromelain. Also supping Chromium Polynicotinate.
> 
> Twist - good luck with everything bro, please do keep us posted.
> 
> LOL @ quitting your job to focus on eating - wish I could do that!!!


Do you notice a difference with the Chromium? I was thinking of also taking some Symbiotic Colostrum and Glutamine to help heal.

May try to do a juice feast too for a few days to let my gut heal... I think I've killed the bacteria but now I need to heal the damaged gut itself.

----------


## oscarjones

Twist -

Have you had a colonoscopy done before? It could be so many things, better to just get one and rule out shit like cancer and whatnot. Not that I believe you have cancer, but it could be very treatable with a proper diagnosis, whatever the prob is.

----------


## Twist

Haven't had one done. I will end up getting one

----------


## RaginCajun

if it is UC, then at least you will be able to start treating it and such. i don't know if it is that, do you have serious bouts with diarrhea and throwing up? 

and like GB said, wish i could quit my job to EAT!!! hahahahaha!! hope you get it all figured out soon.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Reminder: to ask about Chrohns......

----------


## oscarjones

> Reminder: to ask about Chrohns......


Yeah and there is even Crohn's colitis.... a mix of two!

----------


## Twist

Yeah Ragin I do. It's weird, it comes and goes and it's not really a 'serious' bout like If I had the flu. It's more like everytime I eat for a month or two in a row I feel like vomiting, or I have to take a shit like 8 times per day even right after I took one I feel I have to again. It sucks.



> Reminder: to ask about Chrohns......


Yeah that's what the appointment is for slim. UC can turn into crohns if it moves up the system I think. Not gonna get anything figured out today.

----------


## Twist

They said they don't think I have crohns or UC because I don't have blood in my stool. Ran some blood tests. I'll update with results.

----------


## RaginCajun

> They said they don't think I have crohns or UC because I don't have blood in my stool. Ran some blood tests. I'll update with results.


maybe your an alien! i hope they figure something out soon. i didn't scroll back but has diverticulitis been ruled out? what about a tape worm?

----------


## Twist

Honestly bro I have lost track of everything that's been ruled out by now. Stanford is awesome so I think they will find out what's up. They will probably do another endoscopy.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Haven't had one done. I will end up getting one


I feel for ya twist...they are not fun. The prep is worst then the actual procedure!

----------


## Twist

We will see if it's necessary. I think in the long run it should be done but I am for sure not in a hurry. I also don't seem to have enough symptoms to make them feel I need it. They are focusing on upper GI still.

----------


## gbrice75

> Stanford is awesome so I think they will find out what's up. They will probably do another endoscopy.


Yep, I think they'll take good care of you bro.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Glad you are being seen by a TOP Medical center.....

----------


## gbrice75

On another note, I think I figured out why my powder from TrueProtein tasted kinda gross. I don't think it's necessarily the beef protein - I used hydrolyzed WPI, which is pretty rank stuff. Next time i'll stick with the regular filtrated stuff.

----------


## Twist

Yeah I have 100% beef protein and it's not bad.

----------


## Twist

Update:
Ultrasound is good
Not allergic to any foods (including milk peanuts etc)
Don't have celiac
Liver is perfect even though I am on accutane
Waiting on some test to see if I have parasites or something lol. Don't think that's gonna be it...
MY stomach hurt so bad last night because I couldn't eat for my ultrasound. I literally got 3 hours of sleep even though I was in bed for about 10. It was bad.

Hormone Update: 
I upped my trt from around 100mgs/wk to about 200mgs/wk and I broke out in acne (not bad because I'm on accutane) and bloated and actually feel as if I lost muscle mass and gained fat. I think the testosterone just converts to estrogen and I look like shit. This is what happens every time I up my dose. At least I got the gyno surgery so I don't have to worry about that anymore lol. I have aromasin coming in the mail so I will start that and try to keep my trt dose at 200mgs/wk and come off accutane and see if I look better. 
I don't look anything like my avy anymore. I'm soft, bloated (esp in face), weaker, and higher bf%. It was a pretty quick digress...

----------


## Twist

Day 1
25mgs Anadrol 
170lbs
12-13%bf

Aromasin will be run starting the end of this week or beginning next week to hopefully control water retention.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Update:
> Ultrasound is good
> Not allergic to any foods (including milk peanuts etc)
> Don't have celiac
> Liver is perfect even though I am on accutane
> Waiting on some test to see if I have *parasites* or something lol. Don't think that's gonna be it...
> MY stomach hurt so bad last night because I couldn't eat for my ultrasound. I literally got 3 hours of sleep even though I was in bed for about 10. It was bad.
> 
> Hormone Update: 
> ...


dont count out the parasites. i did mention a tape worm earlier........... really hope you get this shit figured out fast.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

hope they figure out what's goin on so you feel better soon....

I think I would love to have a tape worm for awhile...for about 8 lbs. LOL

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Day 1
> 25mgs Anadrol 
> 170lbs
> *12-13%bf*
> 
> Aromasin will be run starting the end of this week or beginning next week to hopefully control water retention.


You gotta be confusing a bunch of water retention with fat gain bro - no way you gained that much fat that quick.

----------


## Twist

Ok guys so idk where I left off but what's new is:
1. I got a new job so I have little free time (school, work etc)
2. I focus more on mms training because weight training is getting really boring
3. That last anadrol cycle lasted about 3 days
4. I ****ed up my knee really bad in muay thai and now have a brace. I haven't gone to the doctor yet because surgery is the only way to fix these things and I'm not going that route yet. If it gets better then I never needed to go to a doctor and if it gets worse then I need surgery.
5. I have lost considerable mass and gained bf. I'm about 167lbs with a higher bf%. I'm not worried about it though. I can always take a cycle (up my try plus add dbol or adrol) for a month or two and be better than before. 
6. I'm not dieting for shit right now. In fact, I eat pizza and ice cream a lot. THis is purely because I have no time to cook. I cook good food for the week but if I run out then I go with quick and easy until the next weekend. 
7. I workout 2-3 times per week (if I'm lucky) but gear my training towards speed, agility, and developing stronger stabilization muscles. Don't worry, I'm not doing gay shit with a pilates ball or bosu ball; just training differently. 

I'll be back later. Too busy for now. I'll post pics when my body get's to be the worst it's been in years then I'll post a come back.

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to see ya back around. i understand the injury, read mine. how's all the stomach issues treating ya?

----------


## baseline_9

> Ok guys so idk where I left off but what's new is:
> 1. I got a new job so I have little free time (school, work etc)
> 2. I focus more on mms training because weight training is getting really boring
> 3. That last anadrol cycle lasted about 3 days
> 4. I ****ed up my knee really bad in muay thai and now have a brace. I haven't gone to the doctor yet because surgery is the only way to fix these things and I'm not going that route yet. If it gets better then I never needed to go to a doctor and if it gets worse then I need surgery.
> 5. I have lost considerable mass and gained bf. I'm about 167lbs with a higher bf%. I'm not worried about it though. I can always take a cycle (up my try plus add dbol or adrol) for a month or two and be better than before. 
> 6. I'm not dieting for shit right now. In fact, I eat pizza and ice cream a lot. THis is purely because I have no time to cook. I cook good food for the week but if I run out then I go with quick and easy until the next weekend. 
> 7. I workout 2-3 times per week (if I'm lucky) but gear my training towards speed, agility, and developing stronger stabilization muscles. Don't worry, I'm not doing gay shit with a pilates ball or bosu ball; just training differently. 
> 
> I'll be back later. Too busy for now. I'll post pics when my body get's to be the worst it's been in years then I'll post a come back.


I feel your fustration bro..... Im in a rut myself ATM

No drive to go tot he gym ( although i still do) and no drive to eat that well at weekends.

Sometimes it all just gets a bit too much.... Eating sh*t over and over again, week in week out... Fuk this shit, sometimes we need a break to get out of shape and re-motivate ourselves...

Im planning to enjoy life up untill new year and then plan to get really lean for summer..... I think you should do the same, we can be bums together LOL

Moan over

----------


## SlimmerMe

Glad you are back Twist.

----------


## Bigd89

Its the holidays, no worries man. Im eating 50/50 everyday LOL.

----------


## oscarjones

Wonder how he's doing.. Twist you alive?

----------


## gbrice75

Haven't seen him in a while... here or on Facebook... hope you're ok buddy, hit me up.

----------

